# Destiny's Tears: Zykovian's Sidetrack



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2006)

(OOC: If I recall correctly, Zykovian and Lyveria were about to go out to dinner at some place that allowed the patrons to carry weapons and wear armour.  We had just dressed Lyveria in a combination of Zykovian's and her own clothes)


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2006)

OOC: That would be correct.  From there, it was to hunt for the bounty, then to Molpe at the Laughing sail and bathing . . . which I invited Lyveria to both.  Do you want me to attach the doc file here ?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2006)

(OOC: Sure, that'd be cool)


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2006)

The story up to this point . . . in a handy Word document.


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2006)

Zykovian gathered his gear, and made a final pass through the apartment to make certain nothing was left behind . . . something of Molpe's he might need to return, etc.  Then, looking to Lyveria, Zykovian asked, "Ready for some dinnner, Lyv?"

If so, Zykovian exited his apartment and locked everything up, allowing Lyveria to take his arm and head over to the tavern.  If there was an equipment or clothing shop along the way, Zykovian would stop to allow Lyveria to get some of her own things (with Zykovian providing the funds necessary).


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2006)

"Yes I am," Lyveria replies, smiling, perhaps a bit excited, "I just hope that this place is not too expensive, as I do not actually need to derive nourishment from the food itself."

*The best stores are over in the Merchant's Ward, which is near the Festive Ward, where many restaurants are located.  This place, however, caters to a different clientele than your typical Festive Ward restaurant, and so it is located in the Traveler's Ward.  There are a few general goods stores located nearby that sell standard mediocre-quality traveler's and explorer's outfits in practical browns and greys.*


----------



## Keia (May 14, 2006)

"It is not too expensive, all things considered, Lyv,"  Zykovian offered.  "Though the enjoyment of your company and a decent meal in quality surroundings is most of the appeal for me."

Zykovian will stop at a shop or two, looking for anything that catches Lyveria's eye, doing nothing less than he would on a normal date.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2006)

"Yes, I would agree with this as well.  Though I must admit, I am curious to see what sort of restaurant allows patrons to enter with weapons and armour."

*Lyveria doesn't seem to be particularly interested in any of the basic sundries on sale in the Traveler's Ward.  And so, before long, they have reached their destination, The Wandering Dragon.  Not one of the classiest restaurants in Eldiz, but the best that allowed weapons inside--all accounted for ahead of time and peace-knotted of course.*


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2006)

Zykovian entered the Wandering Dragon, holding the door for Lyveria.  "It isn't much, Lyveria, but with the number of things we need to accomplish yet this evening, it will be just fine,"  Zykovian cautioned.  Tipping the host discretely, Zykovian asked for a table a little private . . . if this wasn't a place that seating took place, Zykovian took the lead and looked for a cozy spot for two - with some visibility of the door.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2006)

*The host nods slightly, and a server makes sure that a peace-knot is secure on all of their weapons before guiding the two of them to a small booth in a cozy corner in the back, diagonally across from the door.*


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2006)

"See . . . not so bad," Zykovian offered quietly to Lyveria as they settled in.  Zykovian scanned the crowd as was his start upon entering and moving through the restaurant.  Zykovian had eaten here before, occasionally with clients.  This was different as he was here to enjoy himself.  Nevertheless, old habits die hard.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2006)

*Zykovian does not see anyone who looks suspicious or anyone he recognises this time in the Wandering Dragon.*

"Yes, I suppose not.  Peace-knotted or not, though, the Warmage at the table over there could be highly destructive without a sword if he chose.

(OOC: Side note--they say I don't have access to the Word doc.  Does it let you see it?)


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2006)

"Yes, that is an advantage those who cast spells have in an establishment such as this,"  Zykovian agreed, noting the location of the Warmage.  "Nevertheless, everyone here know that to cast something aggressive in here would be most . . . upsetting to the patrons and the owners.  If you're a local, one likely doesn't want that kind of stress."

OOC: Single click and I'm right there in the document.  Do you want me to e-mail it to you as well?  I can send it either in the base of the e-mail and/ore as attached in a format of your choice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2006)

"Yes, I suppose this is so," Lyveria concedes, "But let us just have a nice dinner and not process such thoughts."

(OOC: Single click and it tells me I do not have permission to access )


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2006)

"My thoughts exactly, my dear,"  Zykovian replied with a motion to bring a waitress or similar to the table.  When he or she arrived, Zykovian asked for some cider (or similar non-alcoholic drink) and looked to Lyveria, "What would you like to drink, my dear?"

OOC:  I didn't password it or anything.  I'll e-mail it to you (how do you want it?) . . . we should have a third party check their access as well, to determine if it's just you or not.  Feel free to summarize dinner if you wish . . . Zykovian is going to concentrate on his date and her company during dinner unless something changes his focus.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2006)

> "My thoughts exactly, my dear," Zykovian replied with a motion to bring a waitress or similar to the table.




*A waitress heads over to the table.*

"Can I get you anything to drink?"



> Zykovian asked for some cider (or similar non-alcoholic drink) and looked to Lyveria, "What would you like to drink, my dear?"




"I don't know?  What do you like to get--what is good here?"

(OOC: Whatever is most convenient is fine )


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2006)

Zykovian shrugged and smiled when posed with Lyveria's question.  "For me?  I usually go with a nice mead or spring wine, depending on my mood," Zykovian offered.  "But you should find something that interests you here."  Looking to the waitress, Zykovian asked, "What would you recommend to the young lady?"

OOC: file sent!  Good to see school is wrapping up.  Job on the horizon for the summer?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2006)

*The waitress appraises Lyveria.*

"Well, for a Praetorian woman...perhaps the lady would prefer a fine spring wine as sir has suggested?"

"Very well.  That sounds good then."

*The waitress nods.*

"Alright.  I'll be right back with your drinks, then."

*A little while later, she returns with the cider and the wine.*

(OOC: Aye--I'm doing AI research over the summer)


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2006)

Zykovian took a drink of his cider, then nodded to the waitress that it was fine.  He smiled and looked to Lyveria, judging her reaction to her environment and how she was doing.

"Thank you,"  Zykovian offered to the waitress, trying to decide whether he would order his regular . . . or if he needed more energy for the rest of the day and evening.  He ordered for both of them, ordering a mix of salad, a solid entree and some sides, more so that Lyveria could sample the tastes and decide what she liked on her own.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2006)

*Lyveria seems like she may be feeling a bit out of place, but not too much.  She has probably seen such situations before but never taken part in one.  For her part, she eats equal portions of each dish without seeming to have a preference.  Zykovian seems to remember her mentioning earlier that she doesn't have a sense of taste, per se, or at least her sense of taste is essentially a rudimentary chemical detector.*


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2006)

Zykovian helped her as best he could, making casual conversation and learning more about her and her wishes.  He leaned close touching her hand and offering softly, "I know this is all new to you . . . you're doing very well."

Zykovian offered his own opinions on the meal and the particular tastes, hoping that the descriptions would help her identify the selections and develop her own opinions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2006)

> "I know this is all new to you . . . you're doing very well."




"Thank you, Zyk.  You are very kind..."



> Zykovian offered his own opinions on the meal and the particular tastes, hoping that the descriptions would help her identify the selections and develop her own opinions.




"I am afraid that I cannot actually taste so much as simply detect chemicals, but...it is enough that we are here, doing this together.  Does that make any sense?"


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2006)

"I try . . . though it is easy to be kind with you," Zykovian offered.  He nodded his head in understanding, placing his hand on hers for a moment or two - caressing it gently.  He continued with the meal and the conversation, though as dinner was wrapping up, Zykovian's thought were inevitably turning toward finding the crazed woman . . .


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2006)

"You may think it easy, but do not estimate the rarity...or the significance to me.  My Sister was just about the only other one who ever..."

"But let me not ruin the moment."

*As the meal comes to its conclusion, Zykovian's bill comes out to 6 credits.*


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2006)

Zykovian winked at Lyveria, understanding, and continued with the evening.  When the bill arrived, Zykovian was a bit surprised by the amount . . . he didn't pay here often.  _'I guess comfort comes with a price,'_ Zykovian thought.  Nevertheless, he fished out seven gold and several silver to cover the meal and the service.

"Shall we continue our evening with a stroll and some more polite conversation?"  Zykovian asked.  "We can walk and talk along the way as I make some inquiries . . . if that is alright."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2006)

*Lyveria nods.*

"Yes, why don't we do that.  I don't want to keep you from your work."

(OOC: Oops, I meant 6 credits.  Same difference--although 6 credits isn't quite so bad, considering the inflation on food in Eldiz)


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2006)

Zykovian escorted Lyveria from the tavern, talking with her closely as they walked to the respective district to start the search and investigation.

OOC: We've lost the section with Eloquence detailing the bounty . . . and the name of the other hunter that was after her.  I did a detailed search and turned up nothing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2006)

(OOC: Bwaha--I made you dredge up the other thread for just this reason, but I discovered the *true* reason it wasn't in that thread  -- it is actually located in the Convocation Goers recovered thread, check the OOC thread with the recovery )


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2006)

OOC: I've off to check on it - loooong weekend of little posting.  I have to catch up on work then back to posting goodness


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

(OOC: Sure--RL before PbP, of course )


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2006)

Zykovian walked with Lyveria, thinking even to offer her his sword and swordbelt to defend herself if the need came to it.  Otherwise, Zykovian would keep an eye out for shops along the way that might have equipment for Lyveria as they made their way to the Labourer's Ward.  

Zykovian was first interested in looked at the blood scrawled messages before it got too dark to look at them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

*Zykovian and Lyveria pass through the Grand Bazaar, but not the Merchant's Ward, to get to the Labourer's Ward.  There usually aren't too many weapons for sale in the bazaar, but this time, Zykovian catches a glimpse of steel and turns to see a stall that has runic swords, daggers, and other blades of various sizes, in a hodgepodge of different styles.*

*Later, as he reaches the Labourer's Ward, he realises that he doesn't know exactly where the blood scrawled messages are located.  He will have to do a bit of quick investigating if he hopes to find them before dark.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2006)

Zykovian smiled to Lyveria, then made a quick look through the weapons.  "Anything suit you here, my dear?" Zykovian asked.  He was only interested if there was something Lyveria definitely wanted or showed an interest in.

OOC: He can't really spend a fortune either, considering he is likely homeless starting after tomorrow.

***

Arriving in the Labourer's Ward, Zykovian glanced around for a quick bit of information.  First he looked for runners that he might recognize, either by group or personal experience.  IF that failed he was going to head to a tavern and ask about, to most likely the barkeep, with a coin or two to help his memory.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

"Not in such a way that you should spend your money on me, no.  I typically fight with a Praetorian Battle Lance and a shield, and neither is for sale here."

***

*Zykovian doesn't see any runners right away, so he tries to find the nearest seedy tavern in the impoverished Labourer's Ward, eventually reaching an unnamed place with a rickety sign atop it depicting a mug of some liquid.*  

*Moving swiftly through the questionable clientele, Zykovian makes his way to the bar, where he questions the barkeep, the glint of silver quickening the sunken-eyed man's tongue.* 

*Zykovian is able to ascertain the location of the nearest blood-scrawled message, down a few blocks in a back-alley.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2006)

Zykovian nodded in understanding.  He really needed to look into recovering her items at some point - most likely without her presense, though.  "Very well,"  Zykovian replied to the woman with a smile.  Nodding to the owner in passing, Zykovian left the store with the Praetorian hand in hand.

***

Zykovian strolled casually out of the tavern after giving his thanks, then hurried to the location that was described.  He was wary of an ambush, knowing that the bartender would have no problem selling him out in hoping of getting a larger piece of Zykovian's money pouch.  Plus, he wanted to read the Praetorian if that's what it was before the light faded.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

*Zykovian is able to find the location after one false start and a minor backtrack.  The blood-scrawled message is somewhat obscured by a combination of fading, splatters of mud and garbage, and grafitti intentionally added to the ensemble, perhaps to increase the prestige of the scrawler.  Nonetheless, Zykovian can clearly make out that the original blood scrawlings were written in a language he can't read, if they are a language at all, which seems likely based on the way they flow.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Zykovian almost growled in frustration at the wall, and his inability to understand what the woman wrote.  Without looking at Lyveria, Zykovian asked, "Can you read what is written here, Lyv?"  Unthinking, Zykovian used Lyveria's suggested shorted 'good friends' name.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"No, I cannot.  However, accounting for the physical atrophy, the characters seem to bear an 80% resemblance to those found on the Jewel thief's letter.  The alphabet would seem to be the same."


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

"Fancinating," Zykovian replied.  He considered her words . . . was he prepared to be dealing with someone that worked with true jewel theif . . . possibly.  But more importantly, if this woman was harmed by the jewel thief as well, then he felt even more responsible to help out.

"The jewel thief's letter . . . the one found on the dead Mojiin, or another letter?" Zykovian asked.  "And did Alire mention the language - or perhaps who translated it for her?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"It was the one found on the dead Mojiin.  I don't remember being told this specifically.  However, it occurs to me that your group claimed to have translated it as well.  It was some sort of rhyme about dying Mojiin.  That said, I doubt there is a connection here other than the language...unless..."


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

"Yes?" Zykovian prodded gently, allowing the woman to think.  As he did he thought through who had translated the message.  _'Was in Abdiel?'_ Zykovian thought to himself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"I have discarded several theories as too unwieldy, leaving one thought that perhaps this woman is responsible for some percentage of the murders we originally considered to be the work of the Jewel Thief.  Even then, it would seem to be a stand-alone that happened to be fortuitous for the thief."

(OOC: Yup, it was Abdiel)


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

"Or . . . perhaps she was influenced by the jewel thief,"  Zykovian proposed.  "Either way . . . we have a connection, and we can't have a person who's murdering Mojiin running around either way.  The language, if it is the same as the note, would be one that a Mojiin could translate.  Abdiel translated the note for us."

Zykovian examined the writing for any indication of continuation.  Then, he will look around, looking for windows and observation points that someone might have observed something, but didn't come forward.  Then, a small circuit around the area, looking for more signs, and people willing to talk about it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"That makes sense.  It must be in a Mojiin then.  A shame that the two Mojiin both left, then."

*There are a few small cracked windows and rickety shutters looking out onto the alley from nearby houses.  There don't appear to be many people very close by, though, at least not out on the street in the open.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

"I took the primer on Mojiin in the convocation, and plan on increasing that knowledge.  Unfortunately, that doesn't help us currently," Zykovian replied.

He raised the volume of his voice a bit, and continued, "What's frustrating is that we don't have very much to go on.  If someone had seen something, it would help.  I'd have even been willing to pay for the information."

"Ah well, I guess we continue looking elsewhere,"  Zykovian glanced at the message one more time, knowing now that it was in some Mojiin.  He committed the symbols and order to memory - later he would draw up the symbols and get an understanding of them from someone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

*When Zykovian raises his voice, he thinks he catches a glimpse of someone looking on in one of the windows, but when he looks over there, he doesn't see anyone.*

*Lyveria nods.*

"I suppose that would be best.  What do you suggest?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

"A small circuit around the area, to see if there are any other symbols or evidence of what was used to paint them . . . remains, a brush of some kind . . . even handprints would help,"  Zykovian replied.  Looking for those very things, Zykovian started to make his way out of the alley.

"You know . . . I've been ambushed a few times recently in these very alleys,"  Zykovian offered as he looked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

> "A small circuit around the area, to see if there are any other symbols or evidence of what was used to paint them . . . remains, a brush of some kind . . . even handprints would help,"




"Well, I don't see any brushes, and it seems that handprints would have been obscured by the passage of time and travelers.  I shall endeavour to aid you in your search, however."



> "You know . . . I've been ambushed a few times recently in these very alleys,"




"You don't say?  And ironically, I've been knocked unconscious by pretty colours a few times recently in these very alleys.  Whoever was in that window seems a bit too timid for that, though, unless he or she is bringing friends to that effect."

*As Lyveria predicted, there are no clear handprints, nor any paintbrushes that they can see in th egeneral vicinity.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Lyveria said:
			
		

> "You don't say?  And ironically, I've been knocked unconscious by pretty colours a few times recently in these very alleys.  Whoever was in that window seems a bit too timid for that, though, unless he or she is bringing friends to that effect."




"Yes, I suppose that may be so . . . perhaps we just need to show that we're not to be feared," Zykovian offered. Moving close to her, Zykovian leaned forward for a kiss.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"I suppose that is possi...mmph," Lyveria is cut off as her lips join the kiss in mid-sentence.

"Was that an attempt to draw someone out of hiding, or did this crime scene just have the right sort of ambience?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

"Neither actually,"  Zykovian admitted.  "I just felt that you should know that I was enjoying your company . . . and you looked particularly kissable at that moment.  Well . . .you always look particularly kissable."   Zykovian offered a roguish smile and held her close for a moment.

Nevertheless, Zykovian did try to stay alert to his surroundings.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"Oh, well thank you.  Ever the romantic I see, Zyk."

"Whoever is over there, we mean you know harm," Lyveria comments from her spot in Zykovian's arms.

*There is a quiet rustling inside the building, and a short while later, a gaunt and dirty woman appears on the street.*

"S'what, you pretty folk wants to know more 'bout the killing?  You's not gonna hurt me like the other one, yes?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Lyveria said:
			
		

> "Oh, well thank you.  Ever the romantic I see, Zyk."



"One can only try, my dear,"  Zykovian offered.



			
				woman said:
			
		

> "S'what, you pretty folk wants to know more 'bout the killing?  You's not gonna hurt me like the other one, yes?"




"No, lady, we have no intention of harming you at all.  We are simply interested in finding who did this and putting a stop to it.  My name is Zykovian, though I doubt you have heard of me,"  Zykovian replied, slipping from Lyveria's warm embrace.  Zykovian described Bajir, the other bounty hunter, to the woman to make certain that was who harmed her.  "When did he hurt you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"That's the one, guvn'r," she nods at Bajir's description, her gaunt sunken cheeks cast into shadow as her head is bowed, "He was 'ere earl'er i' the day.  Youse says you got coin?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Zykovian nodded, pulling two coins (of sufficient worth) from his pouch.  He freely gave her one immediately, and held onto the other.  

OOC: Zykovian knows the amount to give better than I do.  He does recognize that if she has too much money it could be just as bad for her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

*The woman looks rather dismally at the coins, as if she expected more, but she shrugs and pockets it.  Clearly, she'll take what she can get.* 

"A'ight then, what didja wanna know?"

(OOC:  If he's going to use exactly two coins, half-credits are likely the best option.  Food is expensive, and 1 credit isn't all that much, but it's the most you can make with two coins and it isn't terrible for a poor person.  Anything more would be using the paper credits)


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

"Well . . . start with what you saw of who made this writing.  What did they look like?  What did they use to make it?  Did they say anything or do anything before during or after the writing?"  Zykovian asked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"It was probly a bitch wit' the body she 'ad, but a tall bitch.  Wearin' all sh*t wit' scales, even ova th'ead.  Killed a lizuhd-man, she did, an' writ it out in 'is blood.  Talked all weird-like, hissin' like a lizuhd.  That answer yer question, guv'ner?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Zykovian listened intently, looking for questions or gaps that may be in her story.  "Is that all you told the man that hurt you . . . I need to find this 'bitch' and if I can find her first, it will hurt the man that hurt you - in the pocket at the very least."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

" 'E axed diff'rent questons.  Mebbe if youse wants more, ya can be a bit more gen'rous, eh guv'ner?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

"Of course, I can be more generous . . . ," Zykovian replied as he fished several coins out, giving her two additional half-credits, and holding three in his hand.  "I would think there is more there to be had, but I don't expect to be taken advantage of either."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

*The woman nods slightly.*

"Da other one, he tooks ou'a map of the ward, like.  And 'e made me point to where we was 'xactly o'it.  An'e'as more points onda map, witta lines in between all crisscross like.  'Dat worthya coin, guv'ner?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

"Ahhh  . . . so he triangulated the sights of the blood markings and the deaths of the mojiin, most likely, looking for an origin point.  But I doubt that he took into consideration traffic flow or the time of the incidents," Zykovian mused.  He looked to Lyveria for her opinion as he added another coin to the woman's hand.  "Have to seen this tall bitch at any other time or anyplace else in the ward?  Did the bitch use her hands to write or a brush or something else?  Anyone you can point me to that would know more?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"I'z on'y seen 'er once, an'once was more den enough.  She was all creepy and sh*t, an'i'she could kill da big lizards, she could kill me too, ya?  Da writing?  So 'er'and, dey's was covuhd wit' scaley gloves, see?  And dey had claws at da end, guv'ner, so she dips the claws in blood and she scratches it onto the wall, see?"

"Triangulation does seem the most likely motive for collecting data points such as the ones she mentioned."


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

"So where was the middle point according to the map?  Can you tell me the other locations that he marked?"  Zykovian asked as he gave the woman another coin.  "So the bitch was definitely wearing the scales and head of a lizard, but was tall.  Did you see her face at all?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"Didn't see da face, no, but wearing all scaley armoury clothes and sh*t, ya.  Dat's why I say I think she's a bitch, but can't be sure, right guv'ner?  Don't know where da other dots was on da map, neither.  Wit' a dagger to me throat, wasn't lookin' so close."


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Zykovian nodded, looking disappointed, and offered the remaining two coins he had in his hand to her.  "Thank you very much . . . and I'm sorry for your experience earlier.  I know that sorry doesn't help much but that and a few coins might help a bit.  Maybe with what you've given me, I might be able to stick it to the guy that hurt you, but I honestly don't think it's enough to get there first."

Looking to Lyveria, Zykovian offered, "Looks like we try and find the other points on the map and go from there.  Do you have any other ideas or questions?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"Wateve'.  Jes' glad you decided to pony up a bit more coin...I knew youse got more than jes' one credit, what with d'ore wit' the neck thing.  Dem's not cheap'ores, guv'ner."

"It would be nice if she remembered the rest of his map so that we could know his calculations and figure out if he's using triangulation and if so which kind."

"No tr'angles, 'ore, jes lines 'tween da dots."

"One does not necessarily need to have drawn a triangle to be using triangulation, Miss.  What is the other alternative, connect the dots?"

"I dunno.  I'm leavin' now.  So long guv'ner, 'ore."

*The woman waits a moment to see if Zykovian might hand off another coin for her most recent addition, and either way, she heads back off into the shadows.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Zykovian is lost in thought as the woman talks, his mind working furiously on the possibilities and only partially on what the woman said.  Only belatedly did he realize that the woman thought Lyveria was a whore.  He thought it best not to mention that at the moment, and better to send the woman on her way.

He walked out of the alley with Lyveria in tow and looked for the next likely spot for a blood marking.  He looked for runners . . . or even Bajir if he was lucky or unlucky enough to spot him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

*Zykovian's wanderings do not lead him to a blood marking or Bajir, at least not before he sees a dirty little boy who looks like he might serve as a runner.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Zykovian motioned him over.  Smiling he leaned down to the boy and asked, "I'm looking for the blood markings that are in this Ward and the next, the writings on the walls.  Any chance you can take us to one or more, other than the one over there?" Zykovian motioned to where he had come from.  "There will be payment . . . A lot more if you've happened to have seen a tall woman, possibly in scales, silver hair, and now where she is currently."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"Blood scrawls?  I seen one or two of em, yeah," he squeaks, "Hard to member exactly where though.  How much coin you say again?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Zykovian offers a generous but fair amount, and also asks if he's seen Bajir around (by description).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

"Mebbe seen someone like that lurking about today.  You want I should take you to the places wit' the blood?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

"Yeah . . . that would be fine . . . unless you've seen the woman around . . . or at least someone with silver hair," Zykovian asked.  He followed along after the boy, keeping his eyes open for Bajir . . . or some others that were willing to try and take him down.

OOC: I'm heading out for f-t-f game stuff.  Looking like we got a good bit farther hopefully.  Feel free to carry it forward a bit if you wish.  His plans are to look at as many sites as he can and do some triangle, taking into account the flow of the traffic and where she might be at.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

(OOC: Sure.  So just getting the spots then, and not trying to translate any of the writing?  Let me know how much cash / efficiency he is willing to expend to ensure completeness and/or how many he wants to get before he figures he has enough, so I can figure out how much time it takes--as you can see, Bajir didn't stop to go to dinner with his golem girlfriend )


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Sure.  So just getting the spots then, and not trying to translate any of the writing?  Let me know how much cash / efficiency he is willing to expend to ensure completeness and/or how many he wants to get before he figures he has enough, so I can figure out how much time it takes--as you can see, Bajir didn't stop to go to dinner with his golem girlfriend )




Zykovian followed the boy being slightly generous in his payments, and he tried to translate the symbols as best as he could.  The hope is to gain whatever advantage he can in hopes for finding the woman.

OOC: And yet, Zykovian doesn't feel bad about it at all, considering his prior evening and day thus far.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2006)

> Zykovian followed the boy being slightly generous in his payments, and he tried to translate the symbols as best as he could. The hope is to gain whatever advantage he can in hopes for finding the woman.




(OOC: Okay, so he's going to take the boy's two plus his one and call it a night?  As for translating the symbols, the crash course taught conversational Mojiin, and it didn't get into the written language, which would have taken a significant time, as it is composed of glyphs)



> OOC: And yet, Zykovian doesn't feel bad about it at all, considering his prior evening and day thus far.




(OOC: I can see why )


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2006)

OOC: Zykovian's one, plus the two of the boy's . . . unless he has more, or Zykovian bumps into someone that knows of another (or the boy has someone he can check with).  Can Zykovian memorize the glyphs with his INT to copy and ask about later?

As for calling it a night, Zykovian told Molpe he would pick her up at the Laughing Sail to go to the baths that night, perhaps with Lyveria.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2006)

(OOC: 







> Can Zykovian memorize the glyphs with his INT to copy and ask about later?




He can try, but considering that many of them are already faded and obscured, adding the uncertainty of memory to that may wind up making them too difficult, even for a native speaker.  He may be better off copying a few of them while at the scene of the crime



> As for calling it a night, Zykovian told Molpe he would pick her up at the Laughing Sail to go to the baths that night, perhaps with Lyveria.




Yup, that's true--I had thought he told Lyveria that Molpe would understand if he had to cancel for the bounty, but I'm sure Molpe will be happy if he does show up )


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2006)

OOC: He'll copy them while he was there if it was to be so difficult.  Zykovian's had plenty of sleep during the day so that he's not too worried about going late searching for the bounty.  He understands that the Labour Ward becomes more difficult to move about in safely when it gets too late.  Say an hour past dark or so, then he'll head back to clean up at his flat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey, then he's not staying for that long.  That works out nicely, since seeing the boy's two sites takes about that long)

*Zykovian locates two more of the bloody scrawlings, taking down notes of what he can make out, before heading back home to clean up.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2006)

"Hopefully this information will be helpful," Zykovian mused to Lyveria as they made there was back to Zykovian's flat.  "Thank you for being out there this evening . . . it doesn't seem like we accomplished much, but I think that we have.  Are you interested in heading over to the Laughing Sail with me to meet Molpe, visit a bath house, and meet her sisters?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2006)

"I don't know...maybe.  But if you're going to go do that, why don't I try to find someone to translate the message?  I am curious as to what it says."


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2006)

Zykovain smiled at the woman . . . that was exactly what he planned on doing.  He knew that the Mojiin contingent was staying at the Laughing sail . . . not to mention that the Barkeep had spoken fluent Mojiin.  He wanted to make copies of what he had drawn for his own reference and take his originals to the Laughing Sail.

"That's exactly what I had in mind, my dear,"  Zykovian offered.  "And there are people at the sail that should be able to help with this."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2006)

"Ah, then that works out nicely.  I will come with you then, unless you would prefer me to check for more of the locations while you do that."


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2006)

"I don't know how safe it would be for you to be checking locations alone, my dear,"  Zykovian cautioned.  "Especially without your armor and battle lance and at this time of night." 

"No, I think I would prefer that you come with me more than looking for other locations,"  Zykovian continued as he checked the lock for tampering and looked around before entering his flat.  "The rest of the visit to the Sail will be a good amount of social call, as well and checking to make certain Molpe is alright and safe during what's left of her stay here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2006)

> "The rest of the visit to the Sail will be a good amount of social call, as well and checking to make certain Molpe is alright and safe during what's left of her stay here."




"Yes, so I imagined.  I was thinking I might be in the way in something like that, so I could help by looking around.  After all, I can't be killed, right?"

"Of course, I will do whichever you prefer."


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2006)

"Lyveria, I wouldn't consider you in the way at all, dear,"  Zykovian offered.  "If you want to go along, spend time with me, play with Molpe and her friends, I'm alright with that.  I would enjoy spending time with you as well.  However, if you don't want to, that's fine as well, you can stay here while I am gone, if you want."

"You may think you can't be killed . . . but I would not like to consider that possibility, if you don't mind.  I care about you too much for that,"  Zykovian offered.

OOC: Nite - can't type well anymore this evening


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2006)

"I think I will stay here and recharge.  I do not want to run out of energy when you need me.  Reactivate me when you come back, okay?"

(OOC G'night )


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2006)

"Very well, Lyveria," Zykovian replied.  He gave the beautiful woman a warm embrace and held her close several long moments.  "I had a wonderful day with you, Lyveria, and I'm looking forward to spending even more with you.  You're a wonderful woman."

Zykovian finished changing clothes, leaving behind his sword, but taking his bow and one quiver of arrows.  He locked the flat after he left, making certain that everything was sealed up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

"Thank you, Zykovian," Lyveria replies simply, before deactivating in his arms.

*As Zykovian looks around, everything seems sealed and in order.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2006)

Zykovian headed off to the Laughing Sails, copies of sketches in his pocket.  He looked the bounty hunter part, only subtle differences (arrow quantity, backpack, sword) remained.  His clothes choice was a little more for comfort and looks rather than utility.  

As usual, he was watching for trouble - not that that made trouble stay away, but at least he felt better about trying to stave it off.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

*Zykovian is not attacked as he makes his way to the Traveler's Ward and reaches the Laughing Sail.  The delicately beautiful Larakese woman behind the bar is probably Amity.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2006)

As was his usual, Zykovian scanned the room as he entered the room, waiting for his eyes to adjust to the room ambience.  Finally satisfied that he knew most of who were here and could at least see the rest, Zykovian ambled over to the bar, a smile on his face.

"Hello there, you're looking exquisite as usual,"  Zykovian offered as he leaned in for a drink order or information.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

*Zykovian recognises a few people, and the rest seem to be here for the Convocation.*

"Ah, hello there Zykovian.  Forget your sword today?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2006)

"Nah, didn't forget.  I was tired of carrying and decided to give it a day, or rather night, of rest,"  Zykovian replied, smiling.  "How are you holding up with all the convocation goers and all?"

Later, after some small talk and more interest in Amity, Zykovian asked, "I'm looking for someone who can read Mojiin for a private conversation for a few minutes time.  Then I'm also supposed to see if Miss Lilypetals is in residence this evening."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

"Well, as you may have guessed, I can read Mojiin, Zyk.  I'll help you if I can.  As to Miss Lilypetals, she is in her room at the moment."


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2006)

Zykovian smiled warmly, nodding his head, "I sort of figured that . . . can you step away for a few moments to look at a couple of things for me.  I'll explain in private . . . just in case."  The opportunity to spend a few moments with Amity also crossed Zykovian's mind.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

"Sure.  I'm due for a little break anyway.  Shall we head to the private back room?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2006)

"That would be wonderful, my dear,"  Zykovian replied, pleased that Amity had accepted.  "Can I buy you a drink as well?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

"You mean buy a drink from me...for me?  That's very sweet, so why not?  Why don't you come behind the bar and pick out something you think we'll both enjoy.  I'll make sure the back room is clean and set up."


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2006)

_'Something we'll both enjoy . . . '_ Zykovian thought in his head.  He felt a bit of pressure by the comment, but was resolved to find something for the two of them.  Zykovian slid behind the bar as instructed and looked over the selections.  His eyes darted from bottle to bottle, until for some reason they rested on Ravander's Spring Wine. It was oddly place and didn't seem to fit with the other bottles nearby.  

Zykovian tried to remember what he knew of Ravander's collection . . . slightly sweet, not dry, earthy, full bodied, easy on the palate.  Zykovian grabbed two goblets, dipped them in clear water and frosted them with a simple few words, then took the bottle and headed to the back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

*Amity is clearing off the table as Zykovian enters, her back turned to him.*

"Ah, Ravander's Spring 962.  An excellent choice," Amity replies before turning around to sit in a soft chair facing Zykovian, "So, what would you like to talk about Zyk?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2006)

"With you . . . just about anything,"  Zykovian teased.  "But, business before pleasure,I'm afraid."   Zykovain gathered the copies that he had made of the writings on the walls, and offered them to Amity.  

"These writings are what I need translated . . . I don't have the chronology of the writings, though from wear and tear they seem to be in this order.  There may be others, these are the only three I have found so far," Zykovain explained.  As he explained, he poured the glasses of wine, Amity first.  He considered waiting for her to sample the wine, but she seemed familiar with it, so he bypassed that step.  Once the glasses were poured, Zykovian settled into a chair next to but facing Amity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

"Well, I'm sure you know already that these have been obscured and then copied with minor changes, so I won't make any excuses.  This could be difficult, though, even for a native Mojiin speaker," Amity pauses for a few seconds, "Okay, the one you think came first says 'Do you wish to stop the deaths, Inquisitor?  Meet me at Nemesis's End.'  The second one says 'I am enjoying the taste of your Sisters' blood.  Like sweet nectar, it slakes my thirst.  Meet me at Nemesis's End.'  The third one says 'I will exterminate all you hold dear, just as I did your family.  Meet me at Nemesis's End.' " Amity raises an eyebrow, "How terrible..."


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2006)

Zykovian tried to think of any reference to Nemesis's End.  He looked as alarmed as Amity did on reading them, "There are definitely some issues there,"  Zykovian replied.  "I found these writings in the Labours Ward . . . there may be others - though I think the message is clear enough.  Do you know anything of Nemesis's End or Inquisitors?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

"As far as I know, there is no such place as Nemesis's End, not only on Eldiz, but in all the Known Spheres.  That said, you may want to ask Eloquence, as it's possible that this is something new like a tavern or something that I haven't heard about.  Of course, Nemesis is the Mojiin aspect of vengeance.  Seen in the same context, I would imagine that the Inquisitor in question is one of Nemesis's Inquisitors, an elite cadre of Avengers who have a special connection to Nemesis."


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2006)

Zykovian nodded, deep in thought.  He was trying to remember if Mhrazhar was an inquisitor or not.  "I'll definitely speak with Eloquence on the subject,"  Zykovian replied.  "I thank you for your assistance in the matter . . . is there anything that I can do for you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

(OOC: Yes)

"Just don't be a stranger.  I hardly ever leave my inn nowadays, so I always like talking to friends to hear about exciting goings-on and funny stories."


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2006)

Zykovian smiled and nodded, knowing that he could honor that request . . . at least for the few days that he was still planning on being here.  Zykovian stayed for a few minutes making small talk and telling stories, enjoying his wine with Amity.  One thing of note did come up from his perspective . . . "Amity, I'm likely losing my flat tomorrow sometime so I may need a place to stay until I either get it back or end up losing it for good.  Do you still have a room available for me, with all this convocation hubbub?" Zykovian asked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

"Of course, Zyk.  I can always spare a room for a little while if you need one.  Besides, the convocation is over after tomorrow, so there should be plenty of openings."


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2006)

"My thanks, Amity,"  Zykovian replied.  "I suppose it's a relief to know that I've got someplace to stay . . . just not enough to offset losing the flat.  I guess that's what I get for being discriminating."   Zykovian smiled wryly, and enjoyed the rest of his wine and Amity's pleasant company.  "Is Eloquence in this evening, perchance?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"I...don't think so.  With the convocation influx, I'm afraid I don't know 100% of everyone in my inn at the moment, and Eloquence does not often come announced.  I can usually tell it is Eloquence, though."


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

"No matter, I will try and find her,"  Zykovian offered.  He certainly didn't want to trouble the innkeeper.  After sufficient social time had passed (in which Zykovian enjoyed himself thoroughly), he stood and offered, "Thank you for the wonderful time together, Amity . . . and your assistance may prove invaluable.  I believe that I am off to visit with Miss Lilypetals for a bit, though I may stop in the morning before the convocation to say hello and maybe drop off some things."

He turned and offered his arm, to escort the beautiful Amity back to the inn common area.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"You are most welcome, Zykovian.  If there is anything I can do, just let me know."

*Amity takes his arm and walks back out, taking her usual place behind the bar and quickly filling the orders of a few waiting customers, the heavenly aroma of her cooking wafting over to Zykovian's nostrils as he heads to the common area.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

Zykovian nodded in appreciation and thanks, then looked over the inn trying to see if Eloquence was there.  Zykovian breathed the air and turned to Amity smiling, knowing it was Amity's cooking that had turned his head.  After meeting Amity's eyes and letting Amity know with a nod that he appreciated the fine work done there as well, Zykovian made his way over to the stairs to the rooms. (assuming he didn't spot Eloquence anywhere).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*He doesn't spot Eloquence in the front common room, but looking through the back common room, he manages to catch a glimpse of a pale-haired man in Eloquence's telltale dark-tinted glasses.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

Zykovian made his way through the back common room, heading in the general direction of the man with pale hair, a small smile on his face.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*The pale-haired man adjusts his glasses, his eyes occluded behind them.*

"Well hello there, Ace."


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

"Greetings . . . a pleasant and welcome surprise as always,"  Zykovian offered, smiling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"I heard you were here talking to Amity.  I assumed you might have discovered something, so I headed over," Eloquence replies.


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

"News travels fast around here, my dear,"  Zykovian replied.  He looked to Eloquence to see if eloquence minded that he sit down.  If there was no problem, Zykovian slide into a sit next to the pale haired man.  "And, as always, your supposition is correct as well.  Though I believe I need some more information that you may provide."

Zykovian waited to see if Eloquence wanted to linger on pleasantries for a while or get the business out of the way first.  It was Zykovian's preference to get the business out of the way, but he would defer to Eloquence's lead on this.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"I see.  Well, if I know you, Zyk, and I think I do, you'll want to get your question off your chest straightaway and find a suitable answer before we divert to pleasantries.  So let us take care of the business first then, yes?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

"Of course, Eloquence,"  Zykovian replied, sitting down.  He glanced around the nearby tables to make certain that eager ears would not be listening in on him.  Turning to Eloquence, he leaned forward to more quietly report in.  "I've managed to view several of the writings of the most recent bounty, and with Amity's help, to translate the writings,"  Zykovian offered.  He then went on to repeat the words of the writings to Eloquence.  "So the next issue is to determine where Nemesis's End is . . . unless it is a metaphor for a place or location . . . and who she is referring to."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"Well, there aren't terribly many inquisitors around, if she means the Mojiin kind, which, given the Nemesis reference, seems likely.  I think you were talking to one of the few just the other day.  Now, if she means the Sacra, there's plenty of them, but it doesn't really fit at all and might as well be dismissed.  As for Nemesis's End, I've never heard of it, so it probably is not anywhere local.  And since she seems to indeed be local, it may well be a metaphor...I would give a pretty penny to know where Bajir thinks he'll find her."


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

"Based on the descriptions of her mode of attire, it's definitely Mojiin in reference," Zykovian concurred.  Zykovian smiled as Eloquence made the reference of a pretty penny, "As it so happens, I think I can recreate where Bajir is looking.  He's using a simple triangulation of the writings locations, according to a witness he roughed up.  Shouldn't take too much more to figure where he's actually looking." 

"The woman may still be local, however, and I intend to continue to find the rest of the writings and work on my own method of determining her probable location tomorrow,"  Zykovian explained.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"A simple triangulation?  That isn't going to work or it would have already.  If he's trying that, then he's more of a fool than I took him for.  Ruthless to the end, but I always thought he had a canny knack for the criminal mind...not that he is much more than a criminal himself.  That's good news, though, at least, if we can rest assured that he isn't already a step ahead."


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

"He may still be a bit ahead, what with me attending the convocation and everything,"  Zykovian replied.  "However, if the woman's left or leaving offworld, then the bounty is way to low to pursue . . . though I may be heading in that direction anyway."

"The only Mojiin Inquisitor I know of has already left offworld . . . and I intended to rendevous with him shortly," Zykovian admitted.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"Well, we know she was here last night.  If there is a nother murder in the morning, we shall know that she is still here, unless it is a copycat.  I can't imagine so many Mojiin actually live in the Labourer's Ward.  They are fairly rare, and I would expect most to be in the Faith Ward at their sacred grove.  And yet somehow she finds one to kill every night.  If I were a Mojiin, I would just avoid walking the Labourer's Ward at night."


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

"Perhaps she is leading them off in another guise,"  Zykovian replied pondering.  "I should head back out there tonight to see if I can find her . . . I just don't like wandering blindly, especially in the Labour's Ward."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"That's possible.  In that case, it would be most likely that she appeared innocuous until she reached some dark corner of the Labourer's Ward where she would not be seen, and then she strikes--speaking of which, are all the locations just on the periphery of the Labourer's Ward as if she was leading them in and striking when she found a good spot?  But somehow, there have always been witnesses even still, who lived to tell...and she always somehow is wearing that armour at the scene of the crime, which would be pretty telltale and probably would take a while to don or doff from the way I've heard it described.  It just doesn't add up...

(OOC: The answer to her question is that no, some of them are on the periphery, but at least one was deep within the Labourer's Ward and near none of the exits)


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

"No . . . not on the periphery, some of them are . . . but there was at least one deep within the Labourer's Ward near none of the exits,"  Zykovian explained.  "Perhaps it is something that they can sense and this draws them out . . . a power of some kind?  Shards of the Arris or something similar."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"I suppose that's possible...Still, bejeweled lure or social bait, after the number of repetitions, you would think they would catch on and stop falling for it.  I hear the incidents always occur at midnight."


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

Zykovian checked his internal clock to see just how much time he had before midnight.  "I would suppose that if most of the Mojiin are in the Faith Ward and would be lured to the Labourer's Ward, then if someone were strategically placed between the two at quarter til or earlier, you could follow the Mojiin and possibly stop the crime . . . ."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: Zykovian believes himself to have between two and three hours before midnight)

"Indeed, that could be a good strategy.  Like most things in life, there is clearly more to this matter than there seems."


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

"Indeed, much more, in fact.  Are you aware of any religious customs that would need to be performed at midnight?  I cannot think of any at the moment,"  Zykovian replied.  "I find myself curious as to the reasons behind the woman's attacks - though not curious enough to allow someone else to be harmed . . . ."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"I do not know of any Mojiin rituals performed at mdnight off the top of my head, nor are this woman's murders reminiscent of any ritual of which I have heard.  That said, it would not be hard to believe that the Mojiin have a midnight ritual--many cultures consider it a time of great power...and perhaps rightly so."


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

"Then I should probably stop home and gather the rest of my supplies.  It would seem that my night of work is not yet finished," Zykovian determined.  Zykovian thought wistfully of a passionate evening with Molpe, though he couldn't count on being ready at the proper time . . . best to just head out and look for more clues before midnight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"A bounty hunter's work is never done until the job is over, I guess.  Sorry about that, Ace.  Good luck, though.  I'm sure you'll find the breakthrough you need soon if you put that gorgeous mind of yours to work."


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

Zykovian shrugged, he knew he needed to get to work.  He still had too many things on his mind to be effective thinking on this case.  He smiled at the compliment, then offered, "And here, I was thinking of finding a better use of my time than slinking through the Ward looking for trouble," winking with the comment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"And here I thought you lived for the excitement of the case, Ace," Eloquence sticks out his tongue and then waves in parting, returning to sipping his drink discreetly.


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

"Oh, I do . . . it's just not all I live for," Zykovian replied with a grin.  He winked at the pale haired man, and looked to use the information that he had found thus far.  

Just on the off chance as Zykovian wandered through the back and front common rooms, he looked for a tall silver haired woman . . . or a Mojiin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

*He sees two silver-haired women, one of whom is taller than the other, but no Mojiin.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

After fixing the silver haired women's faces in his mind, Zykovian strolled over to Amity at the bar.  Once she had a moment, Zykovian quietly asked of the two silver haired women.  "Amity, do you know of the two silver haired women in the bar tonight.  Not that I want to meet them, just something that I'm looking into," Zykovian inquired, being much more business like than flirty.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

*Amity nods.*

"Both of them are just visiting for the Convocation."


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

"Would you be able to keep an eye out and let me know if either of them leave before midnight tonight . . . they likely will, but at least it's something,"  Zykovian replied.  "Thank you again for your help and wonderful company earlier, Amity."

Zykovian winked at the beautiful Amity as he turned to leave, "Back on the trail. . . ."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

"Sure, I'll keep on the lookout for you.  Good luck, Zyk."


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

"Thank you, my dear,"  Zykovian offered as he made his was back into the night.  He did his usual, watching for tails and keeping a sharp eye out.  He meandered to his flat to outfit himself with the rest of his gear, including his sword.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

*Zykovian doesn't notice any tails, even as the night deepens.  Reaching his flat, he retrieves his gear and his sword near the deactivated Lyveria.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

He left Lyveria to continue to rest, he didn't want to watch out for her as well as himself.  It would have been different had he managed to recover some gear for her, but he didn't, and it just didn't feel right having her go out with him without her gear.  Zykovian strapped on his sword and gathered his potions and gear, reviewing his spell choices, then headed back out into the night, heading for the Labourer's Ward.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

*With sword and gear in hand, Zykovian reaches the Labourer's Ward without incident.  It is darker here than anywhere else in the city, except on the main thoroughfare which has lanterns kept by the city, the residents are unable or unwilling to pay to keep it well-lit.  And denizens of the darkness lurk in the shadows.  Zykovian can feel eyes upon him, though none makes a move against the obviously-well-armed man with the eyes of a hawk searching out his prey, or some scent of the trail.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

Zykovain scanned the streets, looking for other blood markings.  He kept an eye out for Bajir or any other bounty hunter.  Who knew, maybe there was someone out here he would be willing with work with, or had in the past - excepting Bajir, of course.  

OOC: Spells memorized (Accuracy, Ray of Enfeeblement, Protection from Evil)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

*As Zykovian walks the street looking for the blood markings, he eventually feels the hairs prick on the back of his neck more than usual here, as if he were being followed.  As he turns, a shadowy figure emerges from the darkness, wearing a dark cowl that covers its face.  It speaks in a man's voice.*

"Well, Zykovian T'Erilan.  Might as well give up on this bounty.  I hear Bajir's got it in the bag.  He'll have her dead by the end of the night, I think."


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

Zykovian looked to identify the speaker.  If nothing came to him, Zykovian will offer, "That's me, and you would be . . . ?"

"More than likely, from what I hear as well,"  Zykovian replied, an easily smile on his face.  "However, sometimes those rumors are simply rumors.  Plus, Bajir never does care about the why . . . and I hear they're paying for the why? as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

"I'm someone who knows where the blood markings were located.  All of them.  For the right price of course.  I don't know anything about your bounty.  What concerns me is what happens on my turf that can turn a profit."


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

"Ahhh . . . I see more clearly now,"  Zykovian replied.  "Well, then I'll be more direct.  The hour is late and I expect that withint hte next hour or two it will all be over anyway.  If you've got the blood marking locations, then I'm interested . . . my interest depends on your fee, however."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

"I see.  Well I'm curious what you're willing to pay, then.  I may not care for your bounty, but I know how much it is worth...And if Bajir is any indication, then finding all of them is somehow important to you."


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

Zykovian considered his odds of success, the money outlayed already, and the chance it would be resolved this evening against the amount of funds he would be looking for and the total possible earnings for the job.  He almost laughed, thinking of Lyveria and her calculation of the odds.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

(OOC: Do you want me to help make up an estimate then?  Let's use information theory!  To start off, assume that the information was guaranteed to cause Zykovian to find the bounty head.  How much of his end reward would you be willing to pay for it?  Then we can factor in uncertainty to that to calculate a rough estimate)


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

OOC: Zykovian's 20 Int is much higher than mine . . . at least at the moment   Okay, I would be willing to spend probably 20% of the kill bounty on the information for guaranteed success.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

(OOC: Alright then.  Zykovian probably doesn't want to be overly optimistic.  It would be fair to assume numbers of perhaps a 50% chance to snag the perp, lowered to 25% with Fraye on the case as well, assuming Fraye has an equal chance.  1000 credits for killing her x 20% is 200 x 25% is 50 credits)


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

Zykovian considered all of the angles, then offered, "It's worth a solid 50 credits for your time and effort, my friend.  More, were I to be successful this evening . . . say an additional 100 credits if I am successful?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

"Ah, but that wouldn't be worth the effort of going to all those places, though...But I'll tell you what.  Fraye cared about the order.  I don't know if you do, but he did.  Increase to 100 credits up front, keeping the 100 if you are successful, and you'll have the order too.  Otherwise, I am off to more lucrative ventures, or perhaps to go see if Fraye makes his next kill."


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

"My concern is I'm throwing money down a well, but you make a fair counter," Zykovian agreed.  "How about this, I pay you the 100 credits up front, you tell me the order and anything else you care to . . . then we work together to get the bounty before Fraye, and I split the bounty with you."

"In this way, you get your 100 credits as a sign of good faith, and I have a better shot at the bounty, and you get a greater reward if we succeed," Zykovian countered.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

"Because people like me don't take sides.  It is bad for business to alienate a potential customer like Fraye by working against him.  And it is inconvenient to be forced to remain on this case to its conclusion for 500 credits instead of flitting about to other places for smaller amounts of credits that add up to much more than 500 by the time they're done."

"Besides, I'm sure you wouldn't want to deal with me on an extended basis.  You have the Residential Ward air, where you can afford to keep your hands clean, even as a bounty hunter."


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

"Very well, if that's the way you see it,"  Zykovian replied.  "You will have your 100 credits . . . and I will see what I can do to stop the crazy woman."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

"Very well then."

*The man nods and accepts the 100 credits, then he pulls out a simple wooden flute and plays a short tune.  At least a dozen ragged, emaciated, and grime-covered children appear around him at the sound, and he nods and whispers close to them.  Then he brings one of the children up to Zykovian.  A little girl with a blank, pupilless stare.*

"She will take you to the first location.  There will be another waiting for you at the next.  They will be in order based on when they occurred, ending with the most recent.  If you do win the bounty, I will find you, and I shall expect the remainder."

*With that, he melts into the shadows.  The girl stares blankly at Zykovian then turns and waits for him to follow before beginning.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

Zykovian extended his senses, trying to determine what he was doing and how.  For the most part, Zykovian kept his distance from the man (as Zykovian worked much better at range).  When the girl was ready to go, he was as well.  It was going to be a busy couple of hours before midnight.

OOC: Come for the rest?  It was a 100 up front based on his final offer and I was keeping the rest.  Do I miss something?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

(OOC: "Increase to 100 credits up front, keeping the 100 if you are successful" was a series of directions for changing the price )

*The girl walks along a twisting path through alleys and around corners, until eventually they reach a location in the far back corner of the ward, where there is a much-faded likely unintelligible bloodstained message.  When Zykovian is ready, he sees another blank-eyed child, this one a boy, waiting to take him to the next location, and so on.*

(OOC: Does he have a map on him to mark all these down?)


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

OOC: I would think it would have maps of the wards.  Also, I thought the 'keeping the 100 if you are successful' meant I was keeping the 100 if successful.  Finally, does he have enough time to copy the sketch down for each on and still make it considering the number of children sent (perhaps using a prestidigitation or other magick?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah, I figured he did too.  In fact, didn't you guys use one to traingulate Molpe?  

The keeping meant keeping in the offer 

If he is fast, he can indeed copy them all down.  He can speed this up greatly by considering the oldest three lost causes due to the fact that they are pretty clearly unintelligible by now--they would also be the hardest to copy.  Also, Zykovian's keen pattern-matching ability has enabled him to learn how to spell 'I will meet you at Nemesis's End' in Mojiin runes by observing the last sentence of each.  If he assumes it always ends that way, he can save in copying it.)


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

OOC: Indeed we did.  Plus, he's got 5 ranks in Knowledge: Eldiz for assistance if he needs it.  He'll skip copying the ending each time.  He'll still try and copy the earliest three however, as best as he can, not spending a great deal of time on it.  Knowing the location he can come back and do a better job after the fact.   Were the slaying's one a night at midnight, according to Eloquence?

Zykovian thanked the initial child, then went to work with paper, copying the writing as best as he could.  He marked the location on his map (noting it first), then nodded to the next boy to get going.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

(OOC: Indeed they were.  None of the higher-ups noticed or cared about it, though, until the Jewel incident, and this only came up because they mistakenly thought the murders were committed by the jewel thief.  Then cursory investigation revealed a High Praetor as the killer, bringing the Praetorian Embassy into it)

*The child does not reply, staring blankly and then leaving into the shadows as he follows the next, continuing along a winding path and copying the writings.  There are twelve in all, and Zykovian would not have had enough time to visit each one if he had to zig and zag across the entire ward each time, but fortunately, many of them are reasonably close to the one before, although a few are not.  He is able to save some extra time by not copying the three he already has when he comes across them again.  Eventually, he has them all copied down, with all the locations noted.  They are spread out all over the place in such a way that triangulation seems utterly pointless, however.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

Zykovian looked over the locations on his map, then visualized connecting the dots in order, then looking up into the skys for cosmological references.  He looked through all of the locations on the map, looking for a missing area or a trend that would indicate which location would be next.  

Finally, he thought through how much time he had left, and if there was enough time to reach a translator to understand the writings.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

*As soon as Zykovian takes his pencil and connects the dots in order, it immediately becomes apparent that they spell out a nearly-complete Mojiin rune.  In fact, it is one of the ones from the part that Zykovian knows how to read.*

(OOC: He isn't sure of exact time to the minute, but he can't have more than ten minutes left)


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

Zykovian looked to the Mojiin rune for Nemesis, to find the missing location.  Zykovian hustled to that location in the Labourer's Ward.

OCC: Nemesis's End?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

*Zykovian heads as fast as he can towards that location.  As he draws near, he moves a bit more quietly, though his training in stealth is limited.  But his eyesight is better--and up on a rooftop, he spots Bajir Fraye, carefully aiming a crossbow at a target in an alley obscured from Zykovian's vision at the moment, lining up for a killing shot with his finger just over the trigger.*

(OOC: Yup.  Cute, ain't it? )


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

OOC: Bounty hunter code . . . is there such a thing?  Zykovian has no intention of making an enemy of Fraye, at least not on purpose.  So he won't attack Fraye, but could he head toward the alley, and converse with the target, thereby complicating things?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

(OOC: The Bounty Hunter's Code is not a code really--they're more like guidelines   There isn't anything specific saying not to attack a fellow bounty hunter for the bounty head, but it does seem pretty rude, doesn't it? )


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

OOC: Yup . . . guidelines    Zykovian doesn't need Fraye on his butt along with everything else that is going on though.

Zykovian quietly drew his bow and arrow, drawing a bead on the alleyway in question.  He tried to stay to the shadows but move to see what was going on in the alley.  His first priority was to save any Mojiin, the second was to secure the woman alive, then dead.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*Fraye pulls the trigger.  There is a curse in Praetorian and a scream of pain.  Then a shroud of billowing darkness envelops Fraye, and it is his turn to curse as he is forced to move out in order to see again, rolling off the side of the roof and dropping to the ground without a scratch.  Meanwhile, Zykovian rushes to the alley, where he catches a glimpse of the woman, silver hair billowing down behind tightfitting dragonscale armour, as she turns the corner, leaving the alley in the other direction.  The Mojiin is dead--and it has been so for at least a few minutes.  There is a bloody message fresh on the wall, with the telltale "I will meet you at Nemesis' End" not quite complete.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

Zykovian muttered arcane words as he pursued the target around the corner, taking a wide angle to avoid someone standing just around the corner.

OOC: Cast Shield.  AC 22.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*As Zykovian speeds around the corner, covering himself with a protective shield, the woman is gone, nowhere to be seen.  Fraye appears behind Zykovian, moving just as quickly.*

"Hmph, Zykovian.  So you came for my bounty too, huh?  You aren't good enought to have solved this case on your own--I bet you just copied off of me.  Looks like she's gone now.  Bitch."

*Despite his words, Fraye heads past Zykovian, looking at the ground.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

"Yep, I guess that's me,"  Zykovian replied, not rising to the jab.  Zykovian muttered more arcane words, realizing that the woman had used magic on Fraye.

OOC: Detect Magic  down the alley, avoiding Fraye if he can.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*Fraye shrugs.*

"Guess I'd better call it a night then."

*With that, he turns into a random building, still glancing at the ground.*

*Zykovian's spell reveals an aura.  If he waits a bit longer, he can pinpoint it and try to determine the school and the strength.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

Zykovian concentrated on the location, though his gaze turned from the location he was looking at.  He looked up to see if perhaps the woman had gone to the rooftops, though he really considered her to be invisible and standing where he concentrated.

"Later, Fraye, take care of yourself,"  Zykovian replied as the man left.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*Zykovian detects the number of auras now, and there are quite a few, though some are from his Shield spell and the like.  He notices 7 auras ahead and sort of off in the direction Fraye left and 10 behind him, plus another up on the roof where Fraye used to be.  When he concentrates to get the exact location and schools, all of the auras are out of range except for an Evocation aura up on the roof where Fraye used to be.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

Zykovian turned around, looking at the ground for a blood trail, but maintained his magic.  He followed back behind him, looking for the 10 auras.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*He sees a blood trail all right, but it leads forward, not back.  In fact, it leads into exactly the same building that Fraye entered.*

(OOC: Heading backwards or forwards?)


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

OOC: Following Fraye


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*Following the trail to a back room partially collapsed due to neglect, Zykovian finds Fraye, cursing at the end of the blood trail.  Zykovian detects a lingering aura of magic, though there is no way to tell how strong without waiting to see how long it takes to fade.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

After a quick scan of the room with the detect magic, (to get the number of auras and make certain there was nothing upward) Zykovian left the room.  His detect was still active and Zykovian first pursued the trail from outside the wall that Fraye was cursing in (street side).  Then, if nothing (no blood or magic trail), he headed back outside and to the wall where the drawing was being done.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*Zykovian doesn't detect any magic except his own and Fraye's throughout his sweeping.  Outside the wall streetside, there does not appear to magic or a trail either, though admittedly Zykovian can only track the simplest of trails.  Thus, Zykovian heads back to the wall where the Mojiin corpse lies.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

Zykovian headed back to get a copy of the writing . . . and also detect the area.  He was hoping she would come and finish the message.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*When Zykovian copies the message, he sees that it is complete, some of the Mojiin's blood spattered in a trail from its heart, lying atop the maimed corpse, to the place in the wall where the message was not yet complete earlier.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

OOC: So she did circle back to finish it and Zykovian missed her (i.e. it happened before he got there)?  Essentially a re-post to get things in order and make certain each are done . . . 

When he arrived, Zykovian had detected the area for magic auras (previous post).  Finding nothing, he reviewed the writing to determine if it was still the same as before.  If he noticed that something had been added, Zykovian immediately scanned the area, looking for a new blood trail and/or magic.  Finding nothing, he copied the message.  

Zykovian added the point to his map, then expanded his search around the area for a trail of blood leading away.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

(OOC: Zykovian did his first Detect sweep, then he followed the only blood trail to Fraye, which dead-ended.  Returning, there was no new magic, but there was more on the wall)

*There are no more visible blood trails in any direction, except the path of wet Mojiin blood from the heart to the wall, as if the blood had flowed out of the heart, along the ground, and up the wall to finish the sentence, which doesn't really lead anywhere.  He does not see any other nearby trails, even after a search fanning out a bit.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

Zykovian looked up for an easy place to head to the roof . . . it was his guess that the heart was used via _Magehand _ to finish the writing, which meant that the trail must be somewhere - if not on the ground . . . they it was time to look up.  Zykovian headed out in the direction he had last seen Fraye, perhaps they could compare notes and have a chance at this bounty.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*When he returns to the building, Fraye is gone.  Heading up, he does not see a blood trail along the rooftops, but he does notice a smashed-open window across the way looking out over the alley.  Either way, when the blood trail stopped, she must have realised that she was leaving one and prevented further bleeding, unless she traveled in some remarkably unusual path.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

Zykovian shrugged . . . he had done the best he could.  "I was hoping to understand why you were doing this, woman."  Zykovian said to himself in High Praetorian.  He headed back to the Laughing Sail, empty handed . . . though perhaps with more information.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*Thinking over the fact that the messages and killings had been carefully plotted to allow someone after her to find her, and yet she simply fled at confrontation with Fraye, it seems she wants to draw someone to her, and it isn't Zykovian or Fraye.*

*Zykovian reaches the Laughing Sail without any further incidents.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

Before entering the Sail, Zykovian cast a Prestidigitation, doing a quick clean of his body and clothes.  Once at the Sail, Zykovian ordered a drink, and had a seat away from the others at the moment . . . he needed to mull over the information he had thus far.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*Amity gets Zykovian a drink, asking:*

"How'd it go?  You don't look so happy...do you think if I made my famous vanilla jhirberry pie that maybe that could brighten you up?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

"Of course it would, Amity," Zykovian replied, "though I wouldn't want to take you away form your other customers."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

"It's pretty late, so I'm not getting terribly many food requests.  And besides, I can't do much else but cook while waiting for the water to boil on this jhamryn stew, can I?  I'll have it donw for you in a bit."


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

Zykovian nodded, then looked for the silver haired women from before.  He doubted that they were there, but he was grasping at straws currently.

"Well, if that's the case, I have some more translating for you, when you have the time and can get away, as well,"  Zykovian explained.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

"Okay, but not until after I finish the pie and the stew--oh and both women left quite a bit before midnight, one to her room here and the other to another inn--she had been visiting a friend here."


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

"Well, I won't likely need it before tomorrow anyway,"  Zykovian explained, standing.  After giving his regards to Amity, Zykovian walked back to the back room to see if Eloquence was here or not.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*Zykovian can't spot Eloquence in the back room anywhere.  As he sits and mulls over the new things he has learned, eventually he smells a delicious sweet smell that precedes Amity walking over with a lovingly-baked vanilla jhirberry pie:*

"Here you go--it's made with the freshest jhirberries I could find."


----------



## Keia (Jun 11, 2006)

Zykovian thought through the information that he had uncovered thus far.  Obviously, the woman was searching for a Mojiin inquistor . . . or many mojiin inquisitors . . . and she was killing other mojiin to leave these messages for one of them to find her . . . and only one of them.  A praetorian, most likely based on description, with silver hair, and extensive knowledge of Mojiin.  A convocation, many Mojiin . . . even a Mojiin language class which Zykovian attended.  She wanted them to come to her . . . but why - what had she prepared, why murder and use their blood for the messages . . . to make the inquisitors angry, so that they are not thinking? . . . so that they charge right into the web without considering the consequences.  That seemed to be the most likely.  To get them in a place of her choosing and not thinking clearly.

Seeing Amity, Zykovian couldn't help but smile.  "Well, it does smell delicious, my dear,"  Zykovian replied.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2006)

"Thanks.  And see--there's that smile, so it did it's job well.  Enjoy, Zyk!  I'll be back eventually to get those translations for you, okay?"

(OOC: Some good musings )


----------



## Keia (Jun 11, 2006)

"Thank you, Amity, I'm certain that I will enjoy it," Zykovian replied.  Internally he was taking the time to wind down from the hunt - it would not be a good idea for him to visit Molpe with his mind already cluttered.  Zykovian enjoyed the jhirberry pie and relaxed, simply people watching in the inn as the time ticked away.

In the back of his head, Zykovian was still musing over the woman . . . a Praetorian woman, one of status if that is to be believed, killing Mojiin . . . what was the motive . . . there had to be one . . . well, there didn't have to be one if she was insane - however, insane people typically don't consider themselves insane and therefore she would have a motive there as well . . . perhaps if he were to attack this bounty from that angle, asking questions gathering information from trusted sources, perhaps an answer could be reached . . . regardless, he would know more when the rest of the writing were complete.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2006)

*Eventually Amity returns.  By then, Zykovian has finished with his pie.  It was excellent, as to be expected from the woman who is most certainly among Eldiz's best cook, aside from the famous master chefs at least.*

"I hope you enjoyed your pie, Zyk.  There's a long enough break in the action for a bit more translating if you'd like."


----------



## Keia (Jun 11, 2006)

"That would be wonderful, if you don't mind, Amity," Zykovian replied, standing and stretching.  He looked around to see if too many people would be nosy with their conversation, and if they needed to head to the private room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

*There are only a few other people around at this hour of night.  But still, Amity heads back with him to the back room for privacy.  She translates the other messages.  While all but the last are similar threats to the three he had found that exhort 'I will meet you at Nemesis's End', the last one says "You have failed to appear, and for this, your brethren shall pay in cold blood.  If you wish the Mojiin Grove in Eldiz to survive, you will appear to defend it.  Nemesis's End has already begun."*


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

Zykovian reviewed what he knew of the Mojiin grove on Eldiz.  Looking to Amity, he asked, "Nemesis's End . . . wasn't a place, but a time?  Is there some ritual or ceremony that has begun?  Looks like I need to speak with some Mojiin tomorrow."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"I don't know.  Maybe it's a double entendre.  Did you figure anything else out while gathering these tonight?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

Zykovian pulled out his map of the Labourer's Ward and noted the points and the symbol that they made.  "The murders created the rune, I believe, with the last location at this point," Zykovian indicated.  "The woman was an arcane caster of some kind as I believe there were several spells cast from the woman.  She even doubled back to finish the writing after she was assaulted . . . unfortunately, I arrived too late to encounter her again."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"Oh, I get it!  Nemesis's End...clever, but disgustingly brutal."

"Seems like she is a perfectionist.  That could be used against her in the future."


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

Zykovian nodded in agreement to Amity's interpretation of the brutality of it all.  "A praetorian arcane perfectionist that has issues with the Mojiin for some reason,"  Zykovian replied.  "The difficulty is determining how to use it against her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"No doubt true...of course, that isn't something I'd like to dwell on too deeply.  Killing and such things just make me shudder.  I'd tell you to ask Abdiel, but he appears to have checked out.  His friend Mhrazhar too."


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

"Yes, I thought of asking them as well . . . ah well . . . looks like I missed them,"  Zykovian replied.  "Thanks for your help and company, Amity, not to mention the excellent jhirberry pie."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"Don't mention it, my friend.  Come back soon and I can get you some more whenever you like.  Have a great last day at the Convocation, and I hope you can solve this case, both for you and for the Mojiin's sakes."


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

"I hope so too, you've been a great help,"  Zykovian replied.  He followed Amity out of the private room, and gave a final look through the common rooms for Eloquence before checking the time and deciding whether he should head up and visit with Molpe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

*Eloquence still doesn't seem to be there.  Since it is verging on halfway between midnight and dawn, it is probably a bit late to pay Molpe a call.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

Zykovian decided to call it a night and head back to his flat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

*Zykovian returns to his flat again.  Lyveria is still recharging--at least by the time he wakes up, she will most certainly be at full power.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

Zykovian locked down his flat and unbundled a bit of his gear.  He looked sadly at his coin purse - it was an expensive evening, and though he had the funds, he was hoping to secure his flat for a while longer.  Finally, only dressed in clothes without weapons and gear, Zykovian looked about the room.

Remembering Lyveria's request, Zykovian awakened Lyveria with a gentle kiss on the lips.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

*Lyveria smiles and stirs awake.*

"Good...well I guess it's morning yet, Zyk.  How was your evening with Molpe?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

"Well . . . I didn't go see her," Zykovian explained. "I asked around at the Laughing Sail and got some translations for the writings, and realized that there was likely another murder to happen last night.  So I went out and gathered the rest of the markings and determined where the murder was going to occur.  But I got there too late, the Mojiin was dead and the attacker escaped.  I looked for clues for a while, checked in at the Sail, then came home."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"You went without me?" Lyveria gives Zykovian a plaintive look, "I wanted to be there...to help you...and to help keep you safe if I could."


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

Zykovian hung his head, "Yeah . . . I did, and I probably should have taken you with me in hindsight.  Tomorrow we'll work on getting either your gear back or getting you some new gear so that you and I can both feel more comfortable with you being out there.  I'm sorry."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"It's okay, Zyk," Lyveria replies, though she still sounds disappointed, "You did what you thought was best."


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

Zykovian ran his hand through her hair, "I was concerned for you as well, Lyv.  I didn't want anything happening to you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"Zyk, you need to worry about yourself too.  If I am destroyed, I can probably be rebuilt if my memory core remains intact.  And even if you don't choose to have me rebuilt, you have lots of friends.  But if you are killed, you'll be dead and gone, like Sis is now...And I'll be all alone."


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

OOC: Isn't the Nymph alive now?

"I understand, Lyv, and I appreciate your concern.  I don't want you to be alone either,"  Zykovian replied.  "Are you coming with me to the convocation tomorrow . . . umm today?  We've got a busy day ahead of us, I wouled think."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

(OOC: Yup )

"I would love to come with you, but I think I'm not signed up.  Will that be okay?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

"We'll have to check in the morning, I believe I paid for you the first day, when you were in the collar,"  Zykovian explained, yawning.  "But I don't think I signed you up for any classes."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"Okay then.  Thank you Zyk.  Sleep well.  I shall watch over you and keep you safe."


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

"Very well, Lyv," Zykovian replied, an easy grin on his face.  "You're more than welcome to sleep with in bed, if you wish."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"You know I don't sleep, Zyk," Lyveria shakes her head slightly but smiles, "But if you think it will help, I will hold you while you sleep like I did before."


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

"Yes, I know you don't sleep, but I do know you enjoy being held,"  Zykovian offered.  He still held her with one arm as he turned and began to make his was to the bedroom.  "And I need to be up awfully soon for the convocation . . . so I believe I'll actually be sleeping with you tongiht . . . or this morning.."

Zykovian reflected when he needed to be up and let Lyveria know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"Very well then, Zyk.  I will awaken you as soon as it is time."

*Lyveria and Zykovian head off to bed, and the beleaguered bounty hunter soon falls into a quiet sleep in her warm embrace.*  

*He is still somewhat exhausted when she gently calls his name to awaken him a few hours later.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2006)

Zykovian spent several minutes cuddling (it was factored into his wake up time) before getting ready for the convocation.  He also gathered his belongings, knowing that he would need to be ready to move out sometime by the end of the day . . . his last day in his flat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

"You're gathering everything up--you have to move out today, right?  If you want, I can move your things out while you go to your classes." Lyveria suggests as she watches Zykovian prepare.


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

"That would be fine, Lyveria,"  Zykovian replied.  "I've made arrangements to stay at the Laughing Sail Inn if you want to move my remaining belongings there."

Zykovian considered making a final sweet talk with the owner of the flat . . . though he hadn't met the person but once.

OOC: Don't know how much rent is on the flat or who the owner is.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

"Certainly.  I will do so as soon as you are ready."

(OOC: The flat is owned by the Enterprise Consortium, a Dolathi group, basically an extended family, that owns much of the land in the city and leases it out or sells it for the right price, buying it back as well when appropriate)


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

Zykovian gathered what scraps of food he had left for breakfast and continued to dress.  He mulled over the cost of the rent and whether the landlord would be stopping by today.  Zykovian gathered his gear and put his notes in his satchel.  He wondered what to do with his key and decided he would hold onto it.  

"I'm going to hold onto the key for the moment, Lyv,"  Zykovian explained. "There shouldn't be more than one trip here. . . maybe two. And I doubt anyone would steal from the house while we're moving items.  What do you think?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

"Indeed, it does seem probabilistically unlikely that anyone would try this particular door and find it unlocked during the short span of time that it would be unlocked.  It is a risk, but not an appreciable one."


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

"And we can reduce the overall risk by taking the most valuable items first, then everything else,"  Zykovian offered.  He pulled out a sheet of paper and wrote a quick note, authorizing Lyveria to move his things from the flat to the Laughing Sail, just in case it was needed.

OOC: So what's the cost on the flat - and are we certain to be leaving today or tomorrow?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

(OOC: It is rented out in periods of 1 year for 7,500 credits or 10 years for 60,000 credits.  This can either be paid up front, or you can pay at least 55% up front and then the remainder in increments of 5% every 1/10 of the total term.  Every additional 5% paid up front delays the payment by 1/10 of the total term.

Certain to be leaving for Varylys today or tomorrow you mean?  It isn't clear that this is so, but if you don't leave some time this day, you almost certainly won't be catching the comet in time to help poor Mhrazhar)

"Certainly.  That seems a logical decision."


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

OOC: Then, hopefully Melody has rounded up a ship and everything   Yeah . . . far too many credits for my meager amount remaining.

Zykovian gave a final pause as he looked through the only home he'd known the past couple of months . . . he was sad to see it go.  "Be sure to search the place thoroughly, I don't want to leave anything behind that's mine."  Zykovian offered a long warm hug to Lyveria, and with a final glance over the place, headed out to the convocation.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

(OOC: If you gave less to the Mojiin, you probably could have managed the ~4000 down payment for a year, but no good deed goes unpunished, right?  )


"I am...sorry that you are losing your home, Zykovian.  I am not sure that I understand exactly what it is like, for I have not really had a place I call home, unless perhaps you count where I lived with my master."


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, I've got to go back and refigure just how much money I have left - I may want to get something before heading out . . . if I can afford it.  10,000 credits - 1,000 Eloquence - 400 Eloquence (for lyveria) - 115 last night - 4,000 to Mhrazhar - ??? = 4,485 credits remain.

"Well, Lyv, if you have been here with me the last few months . . . maybe this would have been home to you too," Zykovian offered. "I know I considered it your home, too, the last few days."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

"I suppose so.  I guess it is just hard to consider a place home after only staying in the location for such a temporary span of time.  Had I been here for several months straight, perhaps I would feel the same way, or perhaps I am just designed differently."

(OOC: I don't remember how much he gave to Mhrazhar actually, but I think it was probably just a tad too much to pay for the flat.  I may, however, be wrong.  If he is incredibly close, he may be able to try to sweet-talk them into accepting very slightly less and then the entirity of the difference along with the next payment in about a month.)


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

OOC: Well, it looks like he has 4,485 credits left based on my calculation above.  Zykovian still needs to stop by the guard station and pick up the bounty he earned on the Rosethornes.  And Fedowin owes him some money.  If he would have been successful in that bounty last night with both the removal of the threat and the reason for her going bonkers, he would have probably had enough cash.

"Well, there's only one way to find out, isn't there," Zykovian replied, smiling.  "Unfortunately, I can't afford this place at the moment, especially with us leaving for a couple weeks.  Sure am going to miss it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

(OOC: 4,500 is 60% of 7,500, so he would be able to pay the total up front payment and even avoid payment for two and a half months more if he was willing to use all his money )

"That is a terrible shame, Zykovian...I can tell you love this place..." Lyveria pauses as if considering something before continuing, "You know, Plebs are actually pretty valuable on the open market..."


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

OOC:  Yeah . . . then it's just a matter of getting the money to them .  OF course, if Melody needs the money to get an upgrade to the ship so that we can actually catch the others, then that's where the money has to go - (Zykovian is far too kind hearted ).

Zykovian gave Lyveria a stern look, "No.  That's not going to happen, I don't sell women, and I'm not selling you, my dear."

OOC2: That reminds me, Zykovian needs to pick up a Repair Scroll or two as well so that he can learn the spell, repair light damage and maybe even repair moderate damage when he gets to that level.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

(OOC: See?  No good deed goes unpunished )

*Lyveria nods.*

"I just wanted you to know that it would be okay with me if you wanted to do so...I would...understand."

(OOC2: Sure.  You could actually buy them for slightly cheaper on Varylys too if you were willing to wait for them)


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

OOC: Yeah . . . I know.  He's got some serious karma build up at this point 

"Understanding or not, it's not going to happen," Zykovian replied, closing the distance to Lyveria.  After a lengthy warm embrace, Zykovian added, "It was a very thoughtful of you to suggest it, well meaning it was.  Thank you for offering, but I never intend to sell you . . . you're free to go whenever you want, because I consider you a person not a commodity.  But, I enjoy your company, and look forward to continuing helping you be whatever you want."

OOC2:  Well, he has Repair Minor right now, so she'll have to settle for a point at a time for a while, if necessary.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

"Yes Zyk...I know I am free to do what I want and that you consider me to be a person...In fact, that is the very reason why I freely offered that option to you if you wished to take it...Because you are one of the only people who has ever treated me that way...It may seem backwards and oppositely-logical to you, but if you had been someone else and tried to sell me, I would have resisted until I was deactivated."


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

"Actually, I understand that . . . I would be resisting as well, if that were to happen,"  Zykovian offered.  "Well, I've got to see Melody to see if the ship is ready for us and when.  If she doesn't need the money to get us into space, then I'll go speak with the landlords about putting a deposit down here for us to stay . . . if you wish it, that is."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

"I don't mind either way--I can live as easily in a closet or alleyway as on a soft bed.  But I know that you have feelings for your home, so of course I want you to be able to keep it if you can, Zyk."


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

"I suppose, though you didn't indicate which you preferred,"  Zykovian countered.  "If I need to, I can leave this flat . . . it's only a place, and I've been told that 'home is where you hang your hat'.  It's not the only place I've called home . . . and it likely will not be the last.  Not knowing just how long we may be gone, it might be worthwhile to let it go and find something new when we return . . . though I believe housing is an issue in the city."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

"Yes, I do know that housing is not easy to find here, at least not good housing in the Residential Ward.  Too many have to put up with the awful squalour in the Labourer's Ward..."


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2006)

"Yes, I had heard the same . . . perhaps we'll get lucky and be able to stay, Lyv,"  Zykovian offered. 

OOC: I'm ready to head to the convocation.  Don't know if I should continue here or elsewhere.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

(OOC: What with Bront going on vacation, I've actually managed to get you ahead of everyone else   We can probably get Melody easily enough, though, since Thanee likes to cut to the chase)


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2006)

OOC: Well, I still had a class to sit through, and I can check on Molpe, and stop at the guard station for my bounties.  Though any and all of that can be handled as quickly as you want to.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

(OOC: Ah, this is true.  These would all be things that wouldn't involve meeting up with the others at the convocation or swapping threads, though the class does involve going there--so shall we proceed?)


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2006)

OOC: Indeed we shall


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

"Indeed.  The Praetors would say it is in Myneria's hands now," Lyveria agrees with Zykovian.

*As Lyveria gathers Zykovian's possessions to begin transporting them over to the Laughing Sail, Zykovian heads to his early class at the Convocation.*

(OOC: Which class did he have left today?)


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2006)

OOC: Helmsmanship, I believe.

"Indeed it is, my dear,"  Zykovian replied.  "Will you be at the Laughing Sail if I don't find you here, my dear?  Also, you should be ready to head out at a moment's notice for I really don't know when we're leaving today."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

"Certainly.  I shall remain at the Laughing Sail until I am needed."

*Zykovian's class on helmsmanship explains the use of various types of helms, including the typical generic helm as well as some unusual helms, such as group helms, artifurnaces, and lifejammers.  There is some discussion on how to manoeuvre the ship appropriately in several situations, from 360-degree turns to ramming attempts, and there is discussion on the interactions between the helm and the ship's sails and shape for manoeuvrability.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2006)

Zykovian listened and learned during the class, finding that his mathematical classes in school helped him with some of the understandings.  Of particular interest to Zykovian, was just how draining operating the helm was on the magical abilities of the helmsman.

OOC: What skill is necessary (if/when Zykovian levels so he can take that skill).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

*Zykovian discovers that activating the helm drains the helmsman of magical potential for the day.*

(OOC: Hmm...normally the helmsman just moves the ship to the best of the helm's capacity and the ship + helm's manoeuvrability rating, but actually, it would be pretty cool if there was a skill to let the helmsman get extra performance out of her ship.  I think I shall write up some uses for the Profession(Helmsman) skill )


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2006)

Zykovian had his skill with his bow to help him in those times, but he relied quite a bit on his magical talents.  Hopefully, Melody was successful in getting a second helmsman so that he wasn't always without magical power.

OOC: I still have some uses left


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

(OOC: Or a third helmsman, if one counts Melody as a possible helmsman as well )

*The seminar is over after only a few hours, leaving Zykovian free for the rest of the day.  As the last day of the Convocation, the Convocation staff are expecting any participants who want to join up to sign up at the Registrar's Office.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2006)

*Zykovian headed over to the registrar's office to see if Melody had obtained a ship and if he was already on the crew or not.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

*Zykovian notices Melody on the way to the Registrar's Office.*

(OOC: Post something in the Convocation Goers thread SBLOCKed to Melody )


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2006)

OOC: Didn't know if the rest of Zykovian's afternoon should likely go here after the Registrar's office.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

(OOC: Indeed it should.  And if you don't have time to finish before I move the party to Varylys, we can always retcon'ly work on this after you get back)


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2006)

OOC: Fair enough . . . I'm almost out of update time as well.  And I didn't get Thurgan updated yet for Living EN . . . most likely fighter or rogue - though I'm uncertain which.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

(OOC: Both have perks.  Just remember not to take Rogue past 4th   Have fun on your trip!)


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, rogue stops at 3rd.  I was originally going to be just a blacksmith/crafter, eventually taking some magic and going toward a master smith . . . but I really don't care for the crafting rules, or his playability outside of crafting.  Gotta run - I'll be back later to hopefully get more typing in.


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: Okay, I'm back!!    So Zykovian needed to collect up his bounties on the rosethornes . . . and maybe check on their status what with meeting someone yesterday that was thinking of breaking them out.  I still haven't decided on reserving the flat . . though I'm leaning on reserving it . . . just to have someplace on Eldiz to call home (even if it isn't really his home).  I suppose that we can assume he does these things and comes in with Lyveria and headed up to the rooms to collect Molpe . . . or we could have him stagger down from the rooms with Lyveria and Molpe in tow.

After meeting with Melody and signing up on the ship, Zykovian headed over to the guard station that he often frequented.  He was looking for a familiar face to talk about Bounties and collect what he could . . . including the equipment of a certain Praetorian looking woman.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

*Zykovian heads over to the central guard station in the Clerk's Ward, where he notes that Lena is working as a clerk again today.*

(OOC: We can probably assume and have him come with Lyv or Lyv and Molpe in the other thread )


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: Fair enough.    He may have some gear that is bought rather than a rented flat - all depends.  I'll gloss over gear and the like for Lyveria and himself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

(OOC: Right, makes sense )


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2006)

Zykovian smiled as he entered the guard station.  He enjoyed Lena's company, though it had never been anything more than in an official capacity.  After glanced through the guard station for a few moments as his eyes adjusted, Zykovian made his way over to Lena's work area.

"So, Lena . . . what's the news of the day?  Did I manage to get any requisitions through?"  Zykovian asked nonchalantly, not really caring about the money.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

"Well, not much news.  There was another murder last night in the Labourer's Ward, though.  And, let's see.  You've earned the lesser bounty on the Rosethornes themselves, although you apparently still have one of them on lease to continue working on the case to capture the leader, correct?  We added to that based on the new funds--what did we quote to you earlier?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2006)

"Nothing significant . . . ," Zykovian thought for several moments, "I believe it was 200 credits per thorne captured or killed anda great amount if the leader was actually captured as well."

He started rifling through the papers in his duffel bag looking for the original bounty references.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

(OOC: Wasn't it 50 per?  I don't have search again yet)


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: It very well might be . . . I'm searching through it now.


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: Found it . . . Bounty per Lena


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

(OOC: I can't believe I remembered it right  )

"So that's 100 for the Rowaini and the Feldori and 100 more for the two scoundrels you were able to finish.  And another 50 later when you finish and hand over the Pleb to justice as well."

*Lena hands Zykovian 200 credits.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: I figured that the increase for Alire (for the attack on Molpe) was prorated to her cohorts which is where I got the guess of 200.  300 original bounty / 6 cohorts = 50 credits per cohort . . . increased bounty to 2000 for alire / 6 cohorts approximately 333 credits, which I guess conservatively at 200 credits.

"Very good, Lena, my thanks," Zykovian offered.  As usual he looked over the bounties on the wall . . . if he noted the Praetorian one, Zykovian added a comment.  "Yeah, the death in the Labourer's Ward, I just missed catching the culprit on that one . . . she used magic, likely _Invisibility_, definitely a _Mage Hand _ and a _Darkness_.  Can't believe she slipped by both Bajer (sp.) and myself together.  Ah well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

(OOC: Ah, no.  Originally there was 300 on Alire and 0 on cohorts.  Then somebody mysterious put 2000 on Alire, and so they took the original 300 and split it to give 50 per cohort )

"That is unfortunate.  All criminals, and especially murderers, should be brought to justice.  Those who abuse the mystic art are even more intolerable, don't you agree?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2006)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian*

"Abusing the mystic arts . . . I would have to agree with that, Lena," Zykovian replied.  He sat on the edge of her desk, more leaning aginst it than anything else, admiring the clerk's beauty and intelligence.

"How long have you been living here, my dear?" Zykovian asked.

OOC: How long has Zykovain known Lena?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

"My, now that's a non-sequitur," Lena laughs slightly, a measured laugh, "I've been here fifteen years, though not as a clerk for all of them."

(OOC: Zykovian has seen her off and on in her capacity as a clerk since he started the bounty hunting biz)


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2006)

"Yeah . . . I suppose it was at that,"  Zykovian agreed.  He blushed slightly in embarassment.  

"I suppose it would be best if I followed through with my reasoning to maybe help you understand.  I signed up a the convocation for a Spelljamming crew, and I'm leaving soon.  I've ben trying to decide if I should try and renew the lease on my flat for a few month . . . expensive though it may be, and I won't be living there.  I was wondering how you got along in the city and made ends meet . . . maybe you might understand the difficulties in getting a home here and the like," Zykovian explained quietly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

"Oh, that.  I share a small apartment.  It's quite a bit cheaper, but not as nice as owning my own larger flat."


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2006)

"Oh . . . I see, is it tough to get an apartment in town?"  Zykovian asked, truly interested.  "What Ward are you in?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

"Well, it isn't impossible, but I couldn't get one in the Residential Ward, so I'm just on the edge of the Labourer's Ward.  It isn't _that_ bad, and it's really quite cheap."


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2006)

"Hmmm . . . mine is rather expensive,"  Zykovian offered.  "Perhaps it would be better to not lease an empty flat just on the off chance that I would be here . . . ."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

"Well, I can see how that might be wasteful.  On the other hand, if it's a good flat in the Residential Ward and you have the cash, you might want to hold onto it if you expect to stick around.  I'm sure the girls must be impressed by that kind of flat, eh?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2006)

"See . . . that's the thing .  . I don't know if I'll be around.  I'd like to be," Zykovian replied.  Zykovian smiled at the tease and offered. "As for the girls . . . I don't bring many girls to the flat, I'd rather then like me for who I am."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

"Ah, I see.  Well, if you don't have anyone to share it with, why would you need a whole big flat?  Well, I guess maybe comfort is a concern.  In any case, I need to get back to work soon--is there anything else?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2006)

Realizing that he was monopolizing her time, Zykovian quickly replied, "Oh . .  I terribly sorry, Lena.  I didn't mean to take up your time with my musings . . . Thank you for your assistance and I look forward to talking with you again soon."

OOC: She's perturbed with him?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

"Think nothing of it, Zykovian.  It's not that I dislike talking to you, but rather that I feel it my duty to complete my job while I'm on duty.  If you wish to talk more later when I'm free, then I'll be better able to do so at length."

(OOC: Nope, she's just efficiency-conscious and feels bad about talking on the job )


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2006)

"That does sound appealing, however, it is unlikely that I would be able to . . . since I may be in-flight by then,"  Zykovian explained, offering a warm smile.  "You take care of yourself and I'll be certain to stop by when I get back."

OOC: Does Zykovian need to renew his bounty hunter's license before leaving or anything like that?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "That does sound appealing, however, it is unlikely that I would be able to . . . since I may be in-flight by then,"  Zykovian explained, offering a warm smile.  "You take care of yourself and I'll be certain to stop by when I get back."
> 
> OOC: Does Zykovian need to renew his bounty hunter's license before leaving or anything like that?



 (OOC: Nope.  He's good on that front )


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2006)

With fond farewells, Zykovian looked to leave . . . then paused.  Turning back to Lena, Zykovian asked, "What about the equipment and gear of the accused Rosethornes, any chance some of that gear can be purchased?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2006)

"The ones who were convicted were stripped of their gear, so yes, I suppose, though it would probably be at full price, so you're better off just buying new gear.  Obviously, though, we don't have Alire's gear, and the Pleb hasn't been brought in yet, but the Praetorian government took it's equipment anyway and I think melted it down to make into something else."


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2006)

"Huh . . . that was fast," Zykovian commented about the Pleb's equipment.  "Oh well, it was worth asking about, I guess.  Take care of yourself, Lena."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2006)

"So you wanted the Pleb's equipment, then?" Lena responds with a raised eyebrow and a disapproving tone, She's a dangerous criminal, Zykovian, and if you're thinking about keeping her from the law, I won't allow it."


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2006)

"No, I wouldn't keep a criminal from a just and proper punishment, Lena,"  Zykovian replied. "In fact, I've unfortunately had to administer just such a punishment on more than one occasion.  Unfortunate . . . but necessary."

"In all actuality, the equipment was Praetorian gear,"  Zykovian mused as he indicated his bow. "the quality and workmanship of which I've come to respect."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2006)

"Ah, I see.  Well, Praetorian equipment is indeed of high quality.  Sorry for being suspicious, but you are admittedly leaving into Wildspace without returning her to the authorities, so you can see how that request could lead to such a conclusion..  Remember, Zykovian, that the Pleb was involved in murders.  She must be brought to justice once Alire is captured, or even if Alire gets away."


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2006)

"Ah . . . I see where that could have been interpretted as such,"  Zykovian replied, smiling.  "Very well, my dear, as I have much to do yet today, I should keep going . . . and no longer trouble you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

"Very well, then.  Good luck in hunting down Alire."


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2006)

"I'm tracking the other bounty as well . . . on the Mojiin murders,"  Zykovian replied cryptically as he departed.

OOC: Over on the main DT thread, Zyk definitely wanted to be on the ship when they get ready to go, so if Melody's interruption works, he's all for snapping out of it and getting on the road . . .err in the air.  He didn't want to be there but a few minutes . . . though I know he failed to resist her charms


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

*Lena nods in understanding.*

(OOC: Unfortunately, the knock cannot be heard.  Shall we say that Zykovian and Molpe miss the group's leaving the inn but scurry over to the docks before the ship leaves?  The ship will take at least that long to get clearance in the queue to leave anyways)


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2006)

OOC: That's fine . . . unless of course you want Zykovian to join them in a week . . .


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

(OOC: They're going to need Zykovian if they want to have a chance at Ayame and Sasuke  )


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2006)

OOC: Yeah . . . maybe Zykovian had a dream that convinced him to stay away from that mess of trouble.    Just let me know when Molpe, Lyveria and I arrive at the ship, 'kay?

Zykovian made his way through the district, musing on possible flat-mates that would watch the place and share in the expenses until he got back.  As he walked he headed toward the Altanian embassy . . . he needed a couple of scrolls and spells to be learned if Lyveria was to remain around for any length of time.

OOC2: Or whatever other place that Zykovian has learned that would have spells that he could acquire.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

(OOC: Sure.  Let's say they come just about now--after the others have done their inventory check and measured the rooms )

(OOC2: That'd be the Arcane Ward.  They have all sorts of spells for sale...for the right price)

*Zykovian heads to the Arcane Ward, where there were always spells to be found, glancing around until he sees a good shop that's open and checking inside.*

(OOC3: What spells is he looking for?  Repairs, right?  Also, I figured Zykovian was enough of a loner that he probably doesn't know any other people in Eldiz much better than those who already popped in as NPCs.)


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2006)

OOC: Understood.

OOC3:  I would assume that Zykovian made some connections in town considering his stay for the last year or so (granted most were Praetorians or Marksmen due to his training here).  I would expect that he knew of several Altanians as well (much like Lena, though he spent much less time with Lena) to which he gravitated to either discussion arcane topics or simply get away from everything else for a while.

*Zykovian spied a shop he was at least familiar with that was open and headed in that direction.  He took his time, having been away from the Arcane Ward for several weeks.  He glanced about the area seeing if anything had changed or if there was anyone about that he knew.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

(OOC3: I'd agree with that.  It seems like he spent a lot of time with his Marksman trainer before he vanished, and that many of the others, like Lena or the guy at the Temple of Myneria, or perhaps some of those he saved who took him out to dinner afterwards in thanks, were mere acquaintances.)

*Zykovian spots a shop owned by Jarvys, a fellow Altanian notable for his penchant to collect and occasionally craft spell scrolls, wands, and other inexpensive arcane goods.  Jarvys buys, sell, and trades them as well.  Although he was never able to study at an Academy and is more of a tradesman, like all Altanians, Jarvys has some magical talent.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2006)

*Zykovian ambled over to the shop, knowing that he should visit for a while, but that his time was limited.  He was looking forward to talking with Jarvys, to learn what the man had been up to the last few weeks.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

*Jarvys is using a Prestidigitation to clean up the shop as Zykovian enters.*

"Ah, hello there, Zykovian," the Altanian shopkeeper greets, "And what does my young Bounty Hunter friend need today?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2006)

"Awww, Jervys, do I need a reason now just to come and visit?" Zykovian asked teasingly.  Bowing his head, Zykovian nodded that Jervys was correct and with a smile started into his requests.  

"I need a couple of repair spells, and perhaps a few spelljamming type spells if you've got anything of that ilk,"  Zykovian replied.  "Also, I'm always interested in intellect enhancers or other magical items of interest . . . always curious, that's me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

"Which sorts of repair spells?  I have scrolls from minor up to moderate, though I think I have the most copies of light.  Intellect enhancers?  I've got a potion of fox's cunning in the back, I think.  I don't know what items in particular would be of most interest, but I did get a weird-looking potion off a Feldori Wild Mage that I'm still not sure what it does."


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2006)

"Repairs . . . probably a light and a moderate would serve best,"  Zykovian replied, looking things over.  "As for the enhancers, I was thinking of a more permanent nature."

"A Feldori Wildmage?  I think I'll pass . . . no reason to get too crazy . . . ," Zykovian joked.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2006)

OOC: Have we gotten xps recently for this game . . . just wondering, the last update I have for Zykovian is back in July of '05?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

"Ah, you know I rarely have many of those permanent items in stock.  They're far too expensive for me to risk a purchase that I can't sell back on a quick turnover.  One light and one moderate?  Sure thing.  325 credits for the pair."

(OOC: That's correct--no XP for the moment, but you should be getting them momentarily upon reaching Varylys, well after at most a single fight, at least)


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2006)

"Oh I understand . . . just checking nevertheless," Zykovian replied.  "325 for the two scrolls?  Anything special I should know about them?"

OOC: 325 seems high in credits . . . isn't that 650 in gold?  Zykovian planning on haggling more than likely.  Has he had to haggle with Jervys in the past?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

"Nope, just normal scrolls, mostly."

(OOC: Ah, you did the math backwards.  Since things cost double in credits, 325 credits is 162.5 in gold--a slight discount from the actual market price of 175 gold)


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2006)

"Mostly? . . . ," Zykovian inquired, picking up on the qualifier.  Nevertheless, he was doling out the coins for the cost.

OOC: so I got about 25 gold per Rosethorne?  Hardly worth the risk . . .


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

*He pulls out the scrolls.*

"Well as you can see by the high-quality thin metal medium used for the Moderate scroll, that one is Praetorian-make, so not on parchment like normal."

(OOC: Well, keep in mind that the Rosethornes themselves were originally worth 0 credits without Alire, since only Alire is considered to be the threat, but they received an extra bounty on Alire, so Lena worked to get a little bit to Zykovian despite not capturing Alire.  Of course, it looks like he won't be capturing Alire now, but if he does, that was thousands of more credits )


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2006)

"Ah . . . I see.  I never did understand their propensity to use that medium over parchment and the like, did you?" Zykovian mentioned paying for the scrolls.

OCC: Though the effective buying power of the reward is something definitely better to consider.  I mean, the wild 'praetorian' woman was only 1,000 credits or 500 gold, 1000 gold if you got the reason for her 'rampage'.  It helps to determine effective risk, which is something that I believe Zykovian would consider.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

"Well, they just had a lot of pliable metals around that worked well as scrolls on their homeworld, I guess, rather than excess animals to skin or trees to cut down for paper."

(OOC: That's true.  Though 1000 credits is not a shabby bounty at all.  Even at the inflated Eldiz food price, that feeds you for an entire year (and that's assuming you don't get the 2000).  And on the other hand, the Praetorian woman is simultaneously considered a much easier bounty than Alire and also less important.  Mojiin killings, while concerning, are less concerning to the authorities than Alire's doings--heck, if it had been a Valsian killing the Mojiin instead of a Praetor, the bounty would have actually been lower: It's the Praetorians who are the main financiers )


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2006)

"Ah yes, mineral rich worlds and all of that, I guess,"  Zykovian offered.  Accepting the scrolls and stowing them in his pack, Zykovian looked around a bit, offering small talk for a bit.

OOC: Understood, considering that the bounties are usually placed after constablary and/or military forces failure to discover the criminal (meaning that the one's they're already paying can't do the job), used think that the benefits would be better.  Then again, that 1,000 credits was already at least 100 credits less because of the fees involved for Zykovian (add to that the 225 credits he paid out in the hunt and he's not making enough on a dangerous and life-threatening mission to live off of (room and meals and upkeep).  

Regardless, he's down to just under 5,100 credits again . . . making his buying power rather limited for any item . . . considering a +1 sword would be more than 4000 credits.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

*After a bit more talk, Zykovian has the scrolls he needs.  He can begin to study them on the ship, probably.*

(OOC: That's true, but what you will typically see is 'bounty bidding'.  First they try to get it for free from the guards.  If that fails, they put up a bounty.  If bounty hunters can't bring back the bounty head for that price, the price will eventually rise until it hopefully catches the attention of someone who can do the job and hits the right level of pay for the risk involved or else gets too high for them to be willing to pay any more no matter what.  They pay what it's worth to them, which may not be proportional to the actual danger at first until it rises up there over time.  Then again, it isn't clear that Zykovian is even outmatched by this woman--when he caught her, she fled rather than staying to fight   Certainly unless she is significantly more powerful than she has displayed so far, he would have no trouble if he brought some of the other characters along too.

As for purchases, he won't be able to pick up any big items yet, probably, although he's still doing pretty well for a 3rd-level character   Certainly none of the others in the group, save the Mojiin who got a big loan from Zyk, were able to buy any new items yet )


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2006)

*Zykovian will wander through the Ward stopping at familiar shops along the way.  He is interested in getting a potion of universal solvent, then heading over to his associate in the Cleric's Ward to get a couple of potions of healing.*

OOC: Admittedly he's doing rather decent for a normal third  .  His expenses are higher than a normal third as well.  I htink I need to take the Wealthy feat or something .  If I had the full 10,000 credits that would have been better.  As for trouble with the 'Praetorian', if Zykovian brought others along, many of them would expect to be compensated for their help, etc., netting him even less.  

OOC2:  In the main thread, is Lyveria staying with Zykovian or in her own room.  Also, will Molpe ever divulge her clue about Zykovian's father and the mystery behind what happened (thought I would tickle that a bit   )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

(OOC: Faith Ward--Cleric's sounds too much like Clerk's )

*Zykovian is able to purchase the solvent and two healing potions for 330 credits.*

(OOC: He could always turn in Alire, and the two Mojiin didn't spend most of the cash, so he might get it back )

(OOC2: Lyveria is easy to please.  She's fine either way.  If they wanted to share a room, then they definitely should take one of the medium ones instead of the tiny two 

As to Molpe, she has no reason to suspect that she has a clue as to Zykovian's mysterious past so far, particularly since Zykovian didn't mention the names to her, but also because she seems to have a terrible memory (or at least BS did).  She left a poor impoverished family in the Labourer's Ward hanging after promising to visit them, for instance, and she forgot several other names that came up.  Don't worry, though--more clues should come Zyk's way eventually )


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2006)

OOC:  Sorry for being away.  I'm effectively computerless for the next couple of days and the last couple of days.  New software here at work make it difficult to get on and my computer in the basement at home is quarantined due to a bee infestation in my Chimney (stranger than fiction I swear).  Apparently a majot hive decided to take root in my chimney - the exterminator estimated between 10-14 thousand bees.  They've been sprayed for today but the nest is completely blocking the chimney flue and the potential for carbon monoxide posioning is too high at the moment until that is all cleared away.  Should be back to normal by Thursday at the latest.  Sorry again.

*Tucking away the potions, Zykovian headed over to the business that held his lease for his flat . . . time to extend the lease . . . and perhaps arrange some security or a sublet for the short term.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2006)

(OOC: Wow!  That's un-bee-lievable  )

*Zykovian reaches the business offices of the Enterprise Consortium, where he can work on extending the lease.  The man behind the counter asks his name and then pulls out his files.*

"Ah, your lease expires today.  Are you looking to renew it then?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2006)

"Yes, I believe so, though I won't be residing in it for the next week or so," Zykovian offered. "I've signed on for a spelljamming crew though I expect stops back her for a bit every so often.  Perhaps something smaller in the same area . . . or some other arrangement can be made.  I've got an open mind on the subject."

OOC: Adding to everything else . . . a court supeona for my work and an order to get a report done - for a client that didn't pay . . . just great!  Very busy!!! (like a bee - though they're all dead now, reportedly).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2006)

"Well, obviously yours is open right now, so we could have you pay right now and you could keep it and not worry about moving all your things.  We don't have anything else open nearby right now, but I can give you a few dates when other people's leases expire so you could come back and see if you can snatch one of those--actually, if you don't renew yours by the end of the day, I have several people who are looking into it."

(OOC: Yikes!)


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2006)

Zykovian smiled, it wasn't as if he didn't expect to hear that . . . it was salesmanship at the very least and the truth at the very most.  "The odds of me being here on the specific days that other leases would be expected to be up would be remote," Zykovian offered.  He pondered the comment of others being interested in his flat, and asked, "Would it be possible to share the flat with someone for the time being?  I currently am the only one living in it and it is a lot of space for just one person . . . ."


OOC: Isn't it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

(OOC: Yes, it is)

"If you'd like to find someone who wants to split the bill with you, you can.  You can also just pay it yourself now and then try to get them to pay you to share it.  If you'd like, you can come back tomorrow when those who want the flat come in to check on it."


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2006)

"Unfortunately, I'm leaving today,"  Zykovian offered.  "Would it be possible to put a down payment on the lease for the next year . . . and perhaps arrange for some security or something during the time that I'll be gone?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

"Yes it will.  We can inform the guards that the flat is currently vacant and to act accordingly.  Would you like to pay the minimum down payment of 55%, or would you like to give yourself some more time to make the next payment?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2006)

"Hmmm, how much is the minimum down payment?"  Zykovian inquired.  "Also, how much time do I have to make the next payment."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

"The minimum down payment is 4125 credits.  That will cover you for one tenth of a year, so a little over a month.  After that time, you are expected to pay 375 credits, and continue on the same interval, though you can always lump sum more if you like.  As a courtesy to you, we will hold off on releasing the property for one full week after a failed payment in case there is an unforeseen problem, but there will be a fine applied for late payment."


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2006)

"Wow . . . that is an awful lot to assume on a flat that isn't going to be lived in at the moment," Zykovian replied.  "Any change you would discuss the prospective renters with me, perhaps I know one would would be willing to share the flat or something."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

"I actually don't know.  We told anyone who expressed interest when to come back , and we've made it public knowledge too, so we could wind up with significantly more people than we expect too.  But we didn't keep track of names."


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2006)

"Ah . . . well, I think you can understand my dilemma,"  Zykovian offered.  "I'm renting the flat, which is too much for one person, and too expensive to maintain without actually being there.  I'll stop back in a bit, perhaps I can find someone who is interested in sharing the flat."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

"Of course we would love to continue having you as a customer, but don't worry or feel obligated to continue renting the flat if you think it is too big for you--we do have other customers if you'd prefer to give it up, and maybe you can snag a smaller one at a later date?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2006)

"What about me leaving some funds with you to hold a smaller flat, should one come available in my current neighborhood.  Otherwise, when I return, I pick up the funds I deposited with you and go from there?" Zykovian pondered aloud.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

"You wouldn't be there for the price bidding, but we could just consider your deposit to be your maximum bid.  Of course, if your opponent knows your maximum bid because it is both set and the same as the last small flat, that can significantly lower your chances of a good deal."


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2006)

"Okay . . . good to know,"  Zykovian replied with a sigh.  "Thank you for your time, I'll be back in an hour or so."

*Zykovian left thinking through the people he knew that might be interested in sharing his flat.  He considered even talking with Eloquence . . . whom he wanted to update about the missing bounty as well.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

*Most of Zyk's acquaintances are fairly content with their current housing arrangements, which are either cheap enough that they prefer them or are sometimes actually quite nice.  Zyk has no idea where Eloquence lives, but Amity, for instance, is known to actually own the deed for the Laughing Sail, not just lease.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2006)

_'Well, Amity wasn't that far away and he wasn't due at the sail just yet,'_ Zykovian thought, _'Perhaps she would know of someone that would be interested in sharing a flat.'_  Zykovian made his way to the Sail to ask that very question.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2006)

*Zykovian heads over to the Laughing Sail to see Amity, who resembles a beautiful Sidhe for the moment as she chats at the bar with her customers.  Eventually, she waves over Zykovian with a smile.*

"Zykovian, how are you doing, my friend?  Can I get you a drink or something to eat?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 23, 2006)

Zykovian entered the Laughing Sail and scanned through the crowd of the day.  "Good day to you, Amity," Zykovian replied with a smile.  He waited a few moments until the prying ears were out of the way before continuing, "Nothing at the moment, just looking for Eloquence . . . and/or someone to share my flat.  Rent for the year is due and I'm sort of up in the air on what I'll be doing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 23, 2006)

"Ah, your flat.  Yes, real estate is expensive here in Eldiz...I don't know, but I hear there are usually people waiting on each home whose lease doesn't look like it'll be renewed.  I wouldn't be surprised if it was purchased first thing tomorrow--all depends on if anyone can even afford it."


----------



## Keia (Jul 23, 2006)

"And only part of the reason I love you Inn so much, Amity,"  Zykovian replied to the comment on real estate prices.  "By the way, how much would it be to store my belongings here in a room for a time?  I doubt I can afford my flat without sharing it or coming into large sums of money."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2006)

"I wouldn't be able to hold a whole room for you long-term, necessarily, but I can put it in storage.  It will be safe there.  What would you think is fair for that?  One credit a day or something?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 24, 2006)

Zykovian was surprised at the cost Amity offered.  He didn't want to impinge on the friendship they had, so he shook his head.  "That doesn't seen like very much, Amity.  I'm certain that space is more valuable to you than that,"  Zykovian commented. "This flat business is really occupying my mind when I should be doing other things.  Speaking of which, would Eloquence happen to be around today by any chance?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2006)

"Well, how much are we talking about?  I guess if it uses up a whole lot of storage space then maybe somewhere from three to five credits per day?"

"As to El, no, I haven't seen Eloquence around, at least at the moment."


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2006)

"Actually, it's nothing more than a few family momentos, a couple of comfortable pillows, a couple changes of clothes,"  Zykovian replied.  The couch he liked so well and the rest of the furniture was with the flat, or so he thought.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2006)

(OOC: Yup, the furniture was there when he got there)

"Well, in that case it's two credits a day at most then--don't try to say it's too low, I won't hear of it."


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2006)

"Alright, Amity,"  Zykovian replied with a little sigh, "though I would have paid you more.  After thinking about it and reviewing all of my options . . . or at least all that I can think of . . . I believe I'm better off letting the flat go at the moment.  Though, I really did like that couch."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2006)

"That's really a shame...Maybe you'll get lucky and the next person to lease it won't be able to keep up the payments?  Well, at least you have a ship now, right?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2006)

"Yeah . . . not my ship though, either," Zykovian mused.  With a smile, he suggested, "I'm getting terribly close to being a vagabond, I fear."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2006)

"Well, you've done alright for yourself, though.  You have always stuck to your ideals throughout it all, and you know, there aren't many in Eldiz who can say that, right?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2006)

"I suppose,"  Zykovian offered, "Always something positive, eh Amity?"

*Zykovian scanned through the inn, he was getting ready to move on and return back to the establishment that held him flat.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2006)

"I figure always look on the bright side...there are a lot worse places to be in life than deciding on whether you're going to spend your five thousandish credits to renew the lease on a good home or just hold onto them yourself."

*Zykovian sees some faces he recognises from previous visits to the inn, but he doesn't see the telltale dark glasses of Eloquence or anyone with whom he was overly familiar.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2006)

"Very true, my dear Amity,"  Zykovian replied, though there wasn't a strength of conviction behind his words.  "Very true indeed."

Zykovian thought over putting the funds toward his payoff of the Spelljamming ship.  Based on the contracts he signed, how in debt was Zykovian to the convocation?

OOC:  I'll be out likely until tomorrow later afternoon, just a heads up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2006)

(OOC: He's not in finanical debt, per se--he owes the Convocation a term of service, though)


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2006)

OOC: So how long is the term of service . . . and is there a monetary equivalent mentioned?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

(OOC: He has to perform a series of missions that are goal-based rather than serve for any particular length of time.  These missions will generally be issued periodically with notice, such that the ship can be used for personal activities in the interim.  No monetary equivalent was listed--they seem to want explorers and adventurers who will work with them rather than funds)


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2006)

OOC: Well then the use of funds for that purpose is eliminated  . It doesn't look like he can buy back Lyveria's belongings, they were destroyed most likely - correct?  He has over 4,000 credits remaining . . . magic items would seem to be unlikely at that price.  Are their any goods that would be useful to be sold on the comet from her that he could buy?  Where would be a good place to check on something like that?  Otherwise, it seems he'll be buying Lyveria some equipment . . . or renting his flat . . . or holding on to the money.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

(OOC: Yes, they were most likely destroyed.  That amount of credits could buy a +1 weapon, perhaps, or a Handy Haversack.  Varylys isn't far enough from Eldiz to have pricing that is too distinct, particularly since traveling from one to the other is popular as part of longer trips.  However, by paying careful attention to the ebb and flow of supply and demand, which would probably require checking both places and making a merchant's logbook on price fluctuations, it could be possible to make slightly profitable purchases and resales between the two, and slight profit can bring even more profit in bulk.  Zykovian is probably not equipped to begin something like that right now, though

By the way, methinks that the fact that you haven't thought of how to spend it yet seems like good proof to me that the Bounty Hunting biz is lucrative enough to support Zyk's lifestyle )


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2006)

OOC: Oh . . . I've thought of a lot of ways to spend it, but in the quantity that it is in, it is insufficient for any of those purchases.  Things to spend it on . . . Enhancing his own bow - take too long . . . Deposit on the flat - insufficient for a full purchase with moderate risk of losing it all without benefitting from the flat (plus, Zykovian still needs to find out what happened with his family, and bountyhunting was a means of paying to get off of Eldiz and back into space searching - but no direction in that area) . . . Spell research - insufficient time . . . Merchantiling - insufficient knowledge. Etc.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

> Zykovian still needs to find out what happened with his family, and bountyhunting was a means of paying to get off of Eldiz and back into space searching




(OOC: The irony of this statement does not escape me (but only me, or maybe Molpe too)   Fortunately, the Convocation provided him with a ship, so he should be able to do some searching in between missions)


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2006)

OOC: Otherwise, you concur with my observations though?   My computer is lagging terribly . . . finally got back on . . . I'm going to call it a night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

(OOC: Mostly, yeah--it's a lot of cash, but not enough to do anything incredibly lucrative all at once, not after giving so much away to the Mojiin   Good luck with the computer )


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2006)

OOC: Yeah . . . don't know what's wrong with the thing . . . ubt it currently makes posting at home almost impossible.  And work is being unfriendly to me (the administrators been here each of the past few days - making posting more difficult).  Anyway . . .

*Zykovian headed out . . . the right thing to do was to get equipment for the woman, Lyveria, that was helping him.  He went to go find her . . . and find an equipment shop that she could purchase proper equipment at.*

OOC: He's such a softhearted guy.  Also, during the trip, did Zykovian have time translate Repair light damage into his spellbook?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

(OOC2: Yup, he had time to scribe it in.  That costs credits in ink as normal.  And yeah, he's a softie at heart  )

*Lyveria shakes her head.*

"You really don't have to buy me anything, Zyk.  I'm okay.  I have received basic training in all standard weapons, so I can use anyone's spare weapon."


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2006)

Zykovian nodded in understanding, "I know you think that, my dear, but you should have your own equipment and gear.  I'm just sorry that I didn't manage to recover your equipment from the guard before it was destroyed . . . or so they claimed."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

"It was all destroyed?" Lyveria blinks once and nods, "It matters not.  But thank you for your sentiment.  I don't want you to have to pay for my things if that means you can't keep your home, though, Zyk."


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC - Prime:  Back with a real computer at home  (okay - same computer - only now with internet access again !!) . . . it has been an annoying couple of days and I still have to dance around the network administrator to get on during work.  

OOC2: Did Lyveria exhibit emotion when discovered her equipment was destroyed?  I read it like she did, but then I wasn't certain.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Well, at least you have a computer at work )

(OOC2: She blinked.  Lyveria doesn't need to blink   That's probably as close as Lyveria usually comes to crying)


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC-Prime: Yeah, what I would do if I didn't have a computer and internet access at work . . . probably change jobs.   The system admin's been blocking high usage sites that aren't work related from the server . . . so I've had to use his ID to get to the sites   easier to do when he's not around . . . like right now 

*Zykovian opened his arms to give Lyveria a comforting hug.*  

"That's what friends do, Lyveria," Zykovian explained.  "Unless you don't want equipment, that is."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

"No amount of money will buy back what was destroyed, but there is still hope to save your home, right?  I couldn't be that selfish, Zyk."

(OOC: Ah, very sneaky )


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: Not sneaky . . . I'm just . . . _protecting _ his id and password while he's not using it - protecting it from others who would abuse that sort of priviledge    

"Of course, dear, I understand that," Zykovian explained, "but that doesn't mean that you should go without equipment or belongings, does it?  I hope that not everything was destroyed but I really couldn't push the matter with the guard without them questioning me more about you than I needed them to.  I'm responsible for you . . . and I feel bad enough that much of your troubles are my fault.  In this small way I can help you get back to where you were before you met me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

"Well, that's very kind of you, but I still think there's nothing that I really need to have except perhaps for combat gear if you'd like me to be ready to fight, which would just be a weapon, maybe some armour, and perhaps a shield.  You could probably get a quarterstaff and some studded leather armour for very cheap."


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

"Well . . . combat gear it is, then, my dear," Zykovian replied.  "And since I'm trying to get at least the type of items back to you that were lost, a branch off a tree and some hide with metal pieces in it just won't do."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

"Well, in the end it doesn't really matter.  For whatever reason, perhaps because of the way my artificial mind was arranged to enforce homogeneity and routine, I sometimes grow attached to specific people or objects, but if it isn't the same one, then it doesn't matter if it's similar or not.  I hear that this is true for some mentally retarded humanoids as well.  Really if you have spare weapons or armour, that would be fine too."


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

"Well then shouldn't the consideration be comfort and ease of use?"  Zykovian offered.  Zykovian thought a moment, the his head snapped up with an idea.  "Wait . . . did you have any spare equipment that you didn't have with you the other night?  If you have things some where else we should pick them up."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

"No, I don't really need much, so I never really collected many belongs.  I just had my armour, my battle lance, my shield, and a few things tucked in pockets of the armour."

"As for comfort and ease of use, they are useful considerations.  Please do not give me a weapon that is terribly exotic, then, as it will not be easy for me to use, though I am trained in the use of most common martial weapons.  I must say that while heavy armour is the most protective, light armour or no armour at all is probably more comfortable, so does that mean I shouldn't have armour?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

Zykovian grinned, "No I guess I meant be comfortable . . . used before to good effect, trained and understand the weapon and perhaps even certain intricasies that the common person wouldn't know."

"Take the battle lance for instance,"  Zykovian continued, "I thought it took special training to wield a battle lance, much like wielding a Praetorian longbow."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

"That is typically the case.  However, I was initially trained to be both a pleasure pet and a bodyguard to my master, so I was formatted with the basic weapons training of a Praetorian Centurion.  The interesting thing about Centurions is that they are trained to use Praetorian weaponry as if they were common weapons like the longsword or shortbow, as they are to the Centurions.  So it isn't really special, exactly.  It was covered in basic weapons training.  It's just apparently a superior weapon, so people who want me to fight for them typically wanted me to use mine.  Of course, that's because I had one.  They are handcrafted and extremely expensive, in part because the Praetors don't really want other people learning how to use them or make them themselves, so it would probably be a waste to try to get another one, right?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

"Not at all," Zykovian replied, "We should at least explore the possibility, yes?"

OOC Gotta run . . . back later tonight - post 11:00pm


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Well, you left on a cliffhanger in the other thread   By the way, this equipment issue might be troublesome in the other thread, but oh well)

"Don't worry about it, Zyk.  I don't want to bankrupt you as if I was a really picky and obnoxious person who needed to have a particular type of weapon.  I'll take whatever type you prefer."


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: Well, let's muscle through it here in ooc so we know what she has.  Obviously, I think you know Zyk's thoughts, he feels he was behind Lyveria's troubles to some extent (with no little amount of guilt brought on by Lyv - unwittingly I think) and he wants to set things right by her.  Therefore, he's going to give her the equipment she needs to be effective.  Now, you know his funds and a likelihood of whether he can find the items.  We make a quick determination and the other thread will have that knowledge . . . we can play it out here in character if you wish as well.  But at least the other thread has the knowledge necessary.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: Sure   He can get the Battle Lance, but it will be exceedingly expensive, and she can be almost as effective with a simple longsword  A  Breastplate or Chain Shirt would be easy to find)


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: Very well then, a MW longsword and some good armor should work fine.


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: Ack . . . you editted on me  . . . a breastplate should be fine, or whatever she previously wore or was most skilled in or had the best benefit from her class.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: Breastplate fits her Dex best, but it slows her down in movement speed.  Chain Shirt would be one less AC total but no slowing)


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: Chain shirt it is then, MW if it's available . . . or if we magically recover her stuff then we'd have an interesting backstory here on how she got her goods back  

_Nite for certain!!_

Bad Keia!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: Night Keia!

~RA, hopefully not drunk tomorrow--crazy AI coworkers and their liquor!)


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: _crazy AI coworkers and their liquor_ sounds like a good story there !! 

OOC2: So to summarize so that we can press forward . . . MW longsword and Chain Shirt MW or otherwise, perhaps magic if he can get it and afford it.  Unless she has her gear back


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC2: Okey dokey.  He can afford magic, barely, but Lyveria won't hear of him spending that much, so just MW is good)

(OOC: There was a discussion as to which liquor they want to feed me today.  Personally, I prefer cookies because they are not dangerous neurotoxins, so I baked cookies instead.)


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: Understood . . . on another note, my ooc comments in the DT thread . . . I was kinda waiting on responses to it . . . but it looks like I'm not going to get any.  Should I proceed IC or just wait another 8-10 hours or so?

OOC2: Yeah . . . I've never been all that interested in alcohol, but for cooking


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: You mean you're waiting for responses that aren't from me?  You probably won't get any unless you call out a specific person and ask them a question.  In work and in gaming, I have found that you can't address something to a group and expect anyone to answer unless you are very lucky 

If you're waiting for responses from me, tell me which ones and I'll respond )

(OOC2: Me neither )


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

"Well, my dear," Zykovian continued, "Let's go see just was is available for you and that you are comfortable with, and we can go from there."

OOC: probably a large shield too, with the one handed weapon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*Lyveria nods.*

"Okay.  Thank you, Zyk."

*They head to some shops to compare availability and prices and eventually decide upon a set of particularly well crafted Chain Shirt, Heavy Steel Shield, and Longsword.*

"You don't have to pick out the ones with such craftmanship," Lyveria protests politely, but she nods and accepts the weapon and armour from Zykovian, "Thank you, Zyk.  I will try to do my best to fight for you if you need me.  Just don't let Melody at me with that Colour Spray again," she jokes slightly.


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

*Zykovian next went to a tailor with items on the rack to get some changes of clothes for Lyveria as well as a travel chst to put her clothes and equipment in.  He checked with the beautiful woman to see if she wanted or needed anything else.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

"Oh, don't worry, I don't need more clothes.  I don't sweat or release odors like a living creature, so my simple outfit will be fine, thanks Zyk."


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

"True . . . but a woman would be expected to have a change of clothes or two, right?"  Zykovian posed.  "Or have you changed your mind?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*Lyveria arches an eyebrow.*

"Touche," she admits, "I suppose it wouldn't hurt to have a few more outfits.  I just don't want to see you spending yourself out of money for me like that.  At least get simple and cheap peasant's outfits or something, please?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

"And possibly tarnish the beauty of a woman such as yourself? I don't think so, my dear,"  Zykovian replied.  "I feel I would be doing you a disservice . . . I couldn't do that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

"Well, do my current clothes tarnish my beauty, then?  I never really owned much in the way of clothing other than the simple and utilitarian, at least after I stopped being a pet to my first master."


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

"And I'm not thinking of you as a pet in this instance, Lyveria," Zykovian offered.  "You stated that you wanted my help . . . granted I don't know much, but some different clothes would serve you well I think.  Didn't Glamour mention anything like that to you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

"I think maybe she did.  As you know, I did lose some of the specific data from around that time thanks to the collar.  Do you think you could get Glamour to give up some clothes for free?  If not, definitely don't buy from her because I think she's one of the most expensive fashion designers in Eldiz."


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

"We could go ask her if you wish,"  Zykovian replied.  "You being a friend of Molpe would certainly help in that matter."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

"I guess.  Do you know where she works?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: Do I?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: Yup.  +9 Knowledge Eldiz helped with that!  She has an upscale shop with incredibly expensive clothing in the Merchant's Ward.)


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

'Yeah . . . I believe I do . . . not that I've shopped there before," Zykovian returned.  Zykovian lead the woman to Glamour's shop in the Merchant Quarter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: Delay due to coworkers having ambushed me on the way out  )

*Entering the beautifully decorated upscale shop, Zykovian and Lyveria see Glamour with a customer.  There are soft chairs for them to wait until she can see them.  Eventually, she finishes with her other customer and heads over to talk to them.*

"Ah, Zykovian.  Welcome.  Are you looking for a dress for your Pleb friend?  I didn't realise you were even in this price bracket, but I'm glad to help you.  If you are shopping for her here, you must really care for her, eh?  A custom design is a sure way to show a lady how special she is to you."

*Lyveria gives a wry look at Glamour's words.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2006)

Zykovian reviewed the shop making certain that Glamour was not being taken away from more important . . . and better paying customers.  "It is good to see you again, Glamour,"  Zykovian replied with a geniune smile.  "and an excellent and well crafted line too, I must admit."

Zykovian was not upset at the saleswomanship, in fact, he was quite pleased that Glamour would even use such I line on him . . . hoping that there was at least some truth to her words.

"Truth be said, I'm likely not in this bracket . . . lowly man that I am,"  Zykovian admitted humbly.  "However, Lyveria and I were discussing getting some changes of clothes for her . . . and when speaking of clothes and beautiful women, there was only you that came to my mind."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

"Ah, I understand.  In general, the dresses I sell here are inlaid with magic and thus very expensive," Glamour admits, "If you aren't looking to spend at least in the hundreds of credits range, though, for the least expensive lines, I can still direct you to a cheaper shop where you can buy something more affordable."

*Looking around the shop, there aren't any other customers who have entered the store, at least yet.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2006)

"While I do have at least some funds like that, I would of course entertain a discussion on how much a magical dress would cost.  However, I believe that if you could assist Lyveria with some advice with for a few moments, that would be most helpful," Zykovian explained.  He looked to Lyveria to explain the situation . . . if she did not, he would do so.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

"Advice?  What advice?" Lyveria seems confused, "I must have failed to connect this to the correct subtext.  I am sorry.  But Zykovian, please, I don't want you to have to run yourself out of money for my sake.  Hundreds of credits is too much...it's not worth it just to buy me clothes," Lyveria protests.


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2006)

"Well . . . let me ask you this, then.  What clothes do you own, currently?" Zykovian asked.  He waited until she answered, then followed up with, "Very well, who better do we know to help with that matter?  Did you not mention that Glamour may hvae mentioned something to you about it, but that you didn't remember?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

"I currently possess this simple but functional outfit and no others," Lyveria admits, "And yes, you are correct--that was in answer to a question that I lacked the memories to answer definitively."

"I see.  Well, if she just needs more simple changes of clothes like that one, this probably isn't the right place.  Do you want me to direct you to a cheaper place, Zykovian?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2006)

"Actually,"  Zykovian looked kind of sheepish, "I was hoping you could give advice to Lyveria on clothes and what to wear.  I haven't seen a more well dressed one than you Glamour . . . whether it was casual wear or elegant wear.  Being a guy, I just didn't know how to help with something like that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

"Ohhh, I see," Glamour smiles, "I could help her find her style niche and try on some dresses, though I'm afraid if she's anything like Molpe, she's not going to want to put anything back afterwards," she smiles wryly.

"I am not sure whether it is to my credit or discredit, but in that sense, I am not like Miss Lilypetals.  You need not fear."

"Oh, don't be so sure until you see what I have in store for you," Glamour laughs, "Zykovian, if anyone else comes in, tell them to wait.  I'm not expecting any customers, however.  Would you like me to bring her out to model the outfits for you, Zykovian?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2006)

"I can do that,"  Zykovian replied in request to Glamour on the customers.  "As for modeling, that would be her choice, as I want this for her benefit much more than my own.  Thank you, Glamour, for your help on this."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

"It's no trouble.  While my dresses are far too expensive to make for me to give them away, even to friends, I'm more than happy to help with fashion questions," Glamour nods, "Do you want to model them, Lyveria?"

"I don't mind either way.  I suppose if I did so, it might take more time from you and prevent you from helping paying customers, so let's just do it faster and not do that, unless Zykovian wants to see.  Of course, he could also come into the changing room and see me try on all the dresses if he wants."

*Glamour arches an eyebrow.*

"Well Zykovian?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2006)

"Ummm . . . if I went back there, it would likely take even longer, I would think,"  Zykovian replied, slightly embarassed.  "As to the modeling, I'll be happy either way . . . While I'm certain I would enjoy the modeling, I understand that we're under a bit of a time constraint . . . and I don't want you, Glamour, to miss out on customers and the like."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

"Well, Zykovian said he would enjoy the modeling," Lyveria says.

"Okay, so we'll do that.  If a customer shows up, we'll hurry it up."

*Glamour leads Lyveria back and to a back room and has her come out periodically with different fashions, including an elaborate and elegant silver-and-blue gown, an enticing low-cut red and copper corset, a simple and lovely white and gold dress, a soft lavender Larakese yukata, and more.*

*Eventually, a customer heads into the shop, and Glamour, noting this, nods and turns to Zykovian:*

"Okay, I think we're basically done here.  I've done all of Lyveria's measurements, so you should be able to get an easy fitting if you want to shop somewhere else.  Is there anything else you need?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2006)

"Need?"  Zykovian asked rhetorically with a wink, "No, nothing I need.  I do appreciate your time and assistance, Glamour.  If you have any recommendations for shops . . . or if perhaps there is something that Lyveria liked . . . ."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

"Lyveria kept saying that the dresses were beautiful and showed fine craftmanship but were too expensive, so she would feel guilty if you had to pay for them," Glamour replies.

"That is an effective summary, yes," Lyveria agrees, "I really don't need anything more than simple clothes.  I was told the dresses made me look beautiful, however, so if making me look beautiful is a consideration, then perhaps we should find a dress that is less expensive."


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2006)

"Lyveria, you're beautiful with or without the dress," Zykovian offered.  "The dress complemented your features and your own inner beauty . . . as all good dresses should and all good designers know." 

"If you wish to look elsewhere for changes of clothes . . . if you want any at all, either is fine with me," Zykovian added.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

"We agreed that a woman should have spare sets of clothes, right?" Lyveria enquires, "But it should be okay if they are all simple clothes, right?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2006)

Zykovian looked to Glamour before responding, allowing the famous designer to add her opinion. After, Zykovian added, "It's your decision, I'll stand by whatever you choose."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

"Well, as a businesswoman, I'd say that every beautiful woman would be better off with a lovely dress to compliment their lovely features, but it's true that you don't really need expensive clothing unless you want it.  Most women I know get excited about beautiful new dresses though."

"Does...does it mean I'm not a woman if I don't..." Lyveria wonders aloud quietly.


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2006)

"Not at all, Lyveria,"  Zykovian offered, equally quietly.  "It is a choice . . . and ulitmately it comes down to your individual preferences."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

*Lyveria nods.*

"In that case, let us purchase some simple clothes.  Thank you very much for your help, Glamour," Lyveria bows.

"No trouble at all.  Here, I'll point you to a few cheap clothing stores," she writes down a few names and locations.

*If Zykovian and Lyveria head to those locations, they can purchase a few sets of simple clothes for her.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

*Zykovian nodded and again thanked Glamour for all her help.  He and LYveria headed over to the first shop recommended by Glamour.  As they were about to leave the Merchant area of town that Glamour's shop was in, Zykovian stopped by a flower shop and ordered an arrangement of flowers that accented her eyes to be sent to Glamour at her shop with a personalized card.*

OOC: I figure such a thing would be possible, if not, then that's fine.  As for the DT thread . . . I'm still firmly in belief that they mean to kill us anyone.  I mean, Molpe's lying there unmoving and unbreathing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: Want a Sense Motive check?  He could also wonder why she thanked Zykovian for making his earlier inflammatory statements.  Zyk has pretty high Int, so he might be able to piece together the motivations of such a statement.  Oh, and yeah--he can definitely get a flower arrangement sent.  A typical elegant bouquet usually goes for about 25 credits.  With fewer flowers, of course, the price can go down.)

*Zykovian picks up a floral arrangement for Glamour and then heads to buy several simple sets of clothes for Lyveria.  They cost 2 credits each and are made of plain cloth.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC: 25 credits is fine.  And Zykovian will check to make certain this is what Lyveria wants before spending so little on the woman.  He has no problem spending more.

OOC DT: Sense Motive?  Not really, Zyk has never been good at reading people.  Though, if Intelligence were in play more than wisdom . . . he's always trying to figure things out.  Also, don't I have a follow-up shot, lost from last round in there somewhere . . . or was I getting one, then her readied action, then two more?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: Lyveria doesn't mind, though if Zykovian wants to get her a fancy tailored outfit for 60 gp, she'd be fine with that too)

(OOC2: I believe I said that if you want to fire, I'll give you one more attack on your next full attack action.  I went ahead and rolled Sense Motive anyway, as well as Int.  

SM: Ayame seems to be sincere, though she's annoyed with Mhrazhar for his failure to comply.  She doesn't seem to want to kill Melody or Priya unless necessary.  She does seem to dislike Molpe, though.

Int: It doesn't seem normal that Ayame would be happy that Zykovian offered words meant to shake Sasuke's resolve over a conflicting loyalty with Molpe, since Ayame would want him to stay loyal to her...unless of course she actually _wants_ to test Sasuke's resolve over Molpe)


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC DT: Is the door closed . . . locked, etc.  Part of the reason of the adjust back was to get to the door or call for aid.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: The door is closed.  It is unclear whether it is locked, though nobody locked it, so this would only be true if the doors automatically locked when closed)


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC DT: I understand the information received via intelligence and sense motive.  However, it is very difficult for that information to offset a likely dead molpe, dead and/or disabled companions.  They are clearly the aggressors here taking out the group . . . granted it was the being proactive.  And . . . they're ninjas


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah--honestly, they'd be pretty crappy ninjas to _not_ neutralise a group that tracked them down   Unless there are bodies of Fedowin and Alire somewhere, at most Molpe is dead, though there could be more corpses soon if Zykovian doesn't comply )


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC DT:  Yeah, I suppose, though his thought is that they are dead if he does comply . . . and he cared a lot for Molpe.  She was a bit responsible for opening his eyes a bit that life wasn't all bad.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: Well, it is possible that Mhrazhar is going to refuse to comply as well--that's why Ayame suggested that Zykovian help restrain Mhrazhar.  Besides, it is poor salesmanship for them to kill you guys without at least first stating that they are aware of you and asking if their client will pay them to off you 

Anyways, do what you have to do, and I will too )


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC DT: Fair enough

Zykovian splurged a bit, buying Lyveria a fancy . . . quickly tailored outfit to wear on special occasions or whatever, as well as several pairs of plain clothes that Lyveria seemed to insist on.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

*Lyveria smiles and thanks Zykovian for the fancy tailored outfit.  He has to come back a few hours later, but he has the time, barely.  They up the price to 75 credits for the rush job, but it still is far less than Glamour's clohing.  The outfit is elegant enough that it looks a bit out-of-place without a bit of matching jewelry, but Lyveria seems either not to notice or simply not to mind.*

(OOC: No worries--I don't think anyone will blame you if Priya and Melody got killed.  Mhrazhar attacked first after all.)


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC DT:  Trust me, he doesn't want to see anyone killed . . . but the situation you've so neatly set up doesn't leave any room to manuever.  If you hadn't killed Molpe in the first layer of actions then dropped several people before anyone really acted (yes yes, Zykovian drew his bow . . . but he was initially looking to negotiate and it was better to have some leg to stand on).  He thinks the group is essentially all dead already and will do his utmost to save them, by killing the bad guys before they kill us.

*Zykovian just didn't have enough time in the day to get some matching jewelry.  Plus, his funds were running lower than necessary.  Granted, he still had over 3,000 credits to his name, but thos e funds were earmarked for training and spell research . . . and a place to live.*

*Zykovian next looked for general items while he waited for Lyveria's outfit to be finished.  Brush, mirror, makeup, if any, and other items that a woman would want on a trip . . . and something to carry them all in.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: Drawing the bow (or the real-world analogy of drawing a gun) is never ever a good idea when your enemies have a readied action and say to put your hands up   Fortunately for you, the hostages were fake )

*Zykovian can get a brush, mirror, makeup, and a semi-fashionable but inexpensive purse to hold them all for 85 credits (the make-up and purse are the majority of this price).* 

(OOC: Note that the amount of jewelry to make the dress look nice would only cost 100 credits, which is barely more than that ensemble )


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC: Yes, but pulling the holstered firearm in a non-threatening manner is often done when someone says drop your weapons.  Regardless, she could have easily made a sense motive that he was considering using it.  Her actions just confirmed it.  If Zyk would have had spells, that would have gone much differently.  Or a level 

*Zykovian spotted a jewelry shop that he had used in the past for gifts, knowing that the owner would not spend all day trying to make a better sale, and decided to buy the accompanying jewelry while the pair were waiting for her outfit to be ready.*

As they left, Zykovian gave Lyveria a brief hug of affection and offered, "Hopefully, Lyv, you've gotten things that you like and appreciate.  Is there anything that I'm missing or forgetting?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

"I like them all so very much, Zyk!  They may not be Glamour's patterns, but the fact that you picked them out for me and wanted to do this for me, even after I told you you didn't have to spend so much of your rapidly-depleted funds makes them special...is that unusual, that they seem special even though I told you not to buy them and you did?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

"Not at all, Lyveria," Zykovian replied.  "And . . . I would have bought you something from Glamour's as well, but I wasn't certain as to the cost and I knew that there would be other things we would need."

"So we have armor and weapon, clothing, sundry items and something to carry everything in,"  Zykovian listed.  "If there's something else oyu want or need, we need to get it before your outfit . . . otherwise we'll be late for the boat."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

"I cannot think of anything further, can you, Zyk?  I could list items that my master used to have for me when I was his pet, but I think that that is probably not the right place to start in becoming a woman."


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

Zykovian made a slight grimace, "Likely no, my dear.  I'm certain that if we've forgotten something we can pick it up after the trip."


OOC: What is rent at the laughing sail per night / month?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: Amity has a tendency to let her friends stay for short periods of time for free and even to cook free meals for them, which, considering how many of her clients are also her friends, leads many to question her business acumen or how she can possibly stay afloat.  Others point to the exorbitant fees charged for long stays or non-friends as the solution.  In either case, even Amity's cheapest rooms have prices that are similar though slightly cheaper on a per day basis to Zykovian's entire flat.  They are nice rooms, though.  The best rooms are significantly more expensive even than that)

"Yes, you're right, of course.  We could even pick something up on Varylys...speaking of picking things up, do you think the dress is ready?" Lyveria looks somewhat excited.


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

"I believe it will be soon, my dear," Zykovian replied, checking his internal clock.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

*Soon enough, the dress is ready for them to pick up.*

"Oh, can I wear it now with the jewels?" Lyveria wonders, "It is so pretty."


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

*Zykovian wasn't the best person to ask when or what to wear.  Normally, he was just satisfied wearing his adventuring gear as anything else.  That said, Zykovian tried to determine the proper time for her best outfit to be worn . . . he wasn't certain it would be on first boarding the ship.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

(OOC: Are you looking for OOC information about when it is best to wear the outfit?  Lyveria isn't going to know, as she's comfortable always in her gear, like Zykovian)


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC: yes


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

(OOC: As stated, Zykovian doesn't really know.  Certainly Molpe will be wearing some provocative garment onto the ship, but most people generally don't wear pretty dresses while on a boat.  If anything, it's more likely for women to go light to cool down while working hard on a ship's crew, and men (and some of the most extremely immodest women) will sometimes just go topless and just keep a cloth to wipe off the sweat.)


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2006)

"You may want to wait for a more special occasion than boarding the ship, Lyveria," Zykovian offered, trying to not dull the woman's enthusiam.  "But I would never deny a beautiful woman wanting to look her best for any occasion. I guess the choice is really up to you, my dear."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 17, 2006)

*Lyveria puts her head down slightly and thinks:*

"Processing..." finally, she nods, "Very well, then.  I will wear it later.  Are we ready to go, then?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2006)

Big OOC:

Rystil,

I'm going to have to narrow down some of my games (probably cutting 50% of them) to free up time for work and stupid things like that.  Unfortunately, it looks like most of my games are with you.  That said, I wanted to work with you on staying in a couple games, and giving others the opportunity to play a bit.  As I like all of my characters in your games, which games would you like me to remain in?  I was thinking that Zykovian and M'ress are the most necessary to their respective groups.  Anyway . . . just looking for opinions and the like.

Keia

Games in:

Viridian Plague (M'ress)
Destiny's Tears (Zykovian)
Kiss of Darkness (Verra)
Shard of Destiny (Yuriko)
Diplomatic Immunity (Ferris)
Living ENorld (Thurgan)
Mighter than the Sword (Warrick)
Behind the Curtain (Fate)
Living Supers . . . (judging)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2006)

(OOC: D'oh!  It's always tough to lose or partially lose a player in a lot of my games--I remember when BS left a little while ago.  I'd of course like you to stay when you can, but in the end, we should pick a combination of games that you enjoy the most and in which your character fills a necessary role.

In VP, I'd agree that M'ress is pretty crucial.  She's an important tank, often shares leadership roles with Trayah, and she's the only remaining PC connected to Pleione and Slagg, which with her absense would create a triad of NPCs not too connected to the others, which is bad.

In DT, Zykovian not only has a lot of things to explore and NPCs connected to him, he also helps balance Melody among the officers of the Voidseeker, especially considering FX's reactions which seem to indicate Mhrazhar will brook no delay in splitting from the group and going to Arris.  I was hoping his own archenemy being in Eldiz would convince Mhrazhar otherwise--ah well.  Definitely agreed that Zykovian is important.

In KoD, Verra, her visions, and her connections to Alucinor all will become important later on, although we're early enough that if you absolutely had to leave, I could of course write that out and/or try to NPC,

In SoD, you don't know it yet, but Yuriko has something major to do in the main part of the quest.  Incredibly major.  So does Diedrik, actually.

Thanks to numerous Diplomatic Immunity delays, Ferris hasn't gotten very far, so that one would be less painful to lose.

Thurgan provides a level head to match Cade's in a LEW group that sometimes goes crazy, but he's quiet enough that it might be doable to write him off to NPC status.

The last three you aren't in my game.

I'm of course sad to see you leave any of my games, but RL absolutely must come first, so I hope those suggestions help!


----------



## Keia (Aug 28, 2006)

OOC: The bottom line is that work demands (I can't spend as much time as I used to on the boards), two teenage daughters (!! the trouble years) occupy my home life, and other interests (reading, research, some video games, computer games and sports) have been left in the dust due to a great deal of posting.

I'm thinking that I could maintain all of them, but concentrate mostly on Zykovian and M'ress.  As such if you needed to NPC any of them (Ferris, Verra, Thurgan or Yuriko and the main one's) for a post or a couple of posts to keep things moving, you absolutely have my permission and authority to do so.  Don't worry that I'll freak out and insist that I wouldn't do something like that or whatever.  I think you have a good grip on where my characters are in character and all.

Then I can limit my posting to every other day or so and still maintain my games.  

The bottom line is the frequency has to decline, not the desire to play.

What do you think?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2006)

(OOC: Sure, I can definitely do that)


----------



## Keia (Aug 28, 2006)

OOC: Then we'll make it so.  I don't want to lessen the enjoyment for others, and I tend to get lost with the faster speeds because I can't check all the time and I get missed with limited posting.  In this manner hopefully the games continue at the speeds you wish, and I can check less frequently (more the every other day, not weekends . . . so like 3 times a week on average).

Zykovian nodded his head in agreement with the beautiful Lyveria, "Now would be as good a time as any . . . and we do have to get Molpe as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey)

*Lyveria nods.*

"Let us go, then.  Hmm, I don't think I've ever been to Varylys before."


----------



## Keia (Aug 28, 2006)

"I haven't either . . . though I have been on a spelljamming ship before,"  Zykovian agreed. The possiblities behind a community on a comet intrigued Zykovian.  He hoped that he would have some time to explore and perhaps check on stories about his father there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2006)

(OOC: Hmm, I guess this is where we meet up with the other thread, then, chronologically.  Hopefully we can proceed in DT soon to the actual adventure  )


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2006)

OOC: Gotta love side tracks . . . I ended up with a whole campaign from a single side track . . . the players were particularly dogged - so I saved the primary game goals for the next campaign and the players were none the wiser .  Looks like I didn't miss a thing on the threads so far.  

OOC: Question on DI, if Ferris uses Detect Vile, what are the manifestartions - is it known that he did it?  I was thinking about it, but decided it was likely rude to do so - however, if it is relatively undetectable, then he just might.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2006)

(OOC: It would be clear that he is doing something, but not necessarily exactly what he was doing (it's an SLA, so it has to have signs because it gives an AoO in combat))


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2006)

So for xps for Zykovian.  3750 from August. Plus 300 from rebuild, plus 625 for Varylys trip.  Anything for bounty hunter hunt? or time?

Without changes, that puts Zykovian at 4,675 xps, still well short of 4th.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

He should have 550 from Bounty Hunting.  If I forgot to assign it, my bad!  Add in Chapter End XP (coming soon after the next in game day) and he should hit 4th


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2006)

Cool beans . . .  Time for Zykovian to spend more time in arcane pursuits rather than martial ones . . . though having the ship drain him every third day or so will be a hassle  

Keia


----------

